# [LPF] The Old Alchemist



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

WoW my fourth adventure for the LPF.  Been great going for our first year so I know this here will be a great adventure also. 

It is adapated from a Pathfinder Scenario called "Skeleton Moon" which was retired as it was 3.5 and not PF. I have given it the HM touch(which means the names are the same and everything else is different) and think it is ready for a group to try and tackle. 

Judge: Aldern Foxglove
DM: HolyMan
Running Time: March 2nd - May 30th 2011 (90 days)
DMCs: 6.3

*Cast of Characters:*

Le Jubb played by Cyansylph
Muzdum Blackrock played by Voda Vosa
Krad played by Animal
Anna Belacqua played by toasterferret
Therella Woodsoul played by Songdragon

[sblock=Experience]
Encounter 1 (baby cockatrices): CR2 120 xp each
Momma Cockatrice: CR3 160 xp each
Acolytes of Andrax: CR1 80 xp each
RP/Skill Challenge: CR1 80 xp each
Swinging Log trap: CR1 100 xp each
Last fight: CR3 200 xp each[/sblock]
[sblock=Treasure]
Encounter GP:
baby cockatrices CR2: 200 gp each
Momma Cockatrice CR3: 240 gp each
Acolytes CR1: 80 gp each
Skill Challenge CR1: 80 gp each
Swing log trap CR1: 100 gp each*
Last fight CR3: 300 gp each*

*group went down to 4 from 5 PCs for these encounters

Time GP**: 
LvL 1 - March 2nd to May 24th (84 days @ 6 GP each = 504 gp each)
LvL 2 - MAy 25th - May 30th (6 days @ 11 GP each = 66 gp each)

** Not Time GP for Cyansylph (see below)

Cyansylph Time GP:
LvL 1 - March 2nd to May 2nd (62 days @ 6 GP each = 372 GP)[/sblock]

Let's get started...


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 2, 2011)

The hooded figure is seated at a round table facing the door as you enter. The hood moves up and down taking you in as you enter the room the face cast in shadows.

He gestures to a chair and as you take it (or not) he asks you,_ "Your name please,"_ his voice grinding like stones. _"And what skills and abilities do you possess?"_

[sblock=OOC] Please post up an introduction and a perception check as I know you want to look under the hood. [/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 3, 2011)

The long cloaked figure enters the room. She eyes the hooded man several moments and takes a seat to the man's left, sitting to one side to accomidate the large blade across her back.

(( Perception 1d20+8=15 ))

"I am Therella. I am a of the woods, what some might call a ranger. I have some ability in the art of stealth, know of nature, and can track. I can also use the blade I wear, it is not just for show." the woman answers the hooded figure in a straight up manner.









*OOC:*


Hey there again HM


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 3, 2011)

*Le Jubb - Tiefling Alchemist*

(Perception 11 =  1d20+3  http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2916860/)

[sblock=OOC]
Hi everyone. This is my first play by post, any feedback would be appreciated.
[/sblock]

The Tiefling strides in and stands behind the chair offered him, his hands resting on its back as he makes his case.

"Le Jubb. Pronounced 'lay' as in 'lay down your arms, or I shall blow them clean off your torso'. I am a mater of arcane concoctions of many sorts, but precisely explosives, and also in their precise delivery. What good is a bomb if not properly controlled? Safety first my good man!" he claims, quickly pulling a small flask of acid from his pouch to show the man.

Returning the flask to the pouch, the tiefling continues his pitch:
"Of course, sometimes bombs don't work. Well, they do work, they always work -- but maybe I don't have the patience for a bomb.... not that I am short on patience. You see an alchemist must be patient, it is a life of careful study and a delicate art."

The rant continues, as the Tiefling begins to lose what little composure he had:"So for some reason, maybe the bomb is not the right choice? Maybe a combatant is closing in too fast.. maybe the bomb would be excessive force... maybe...the creature is made of flame.. maybe..    well then... ahemm... maybe....THIS!"

Le Jubb raises his hands towards the sky and tilts his wrists back as a knife comes flying out of each sleeve and into his capable grasp. Twirling the dagger in his right hand, he brings it down to the table and stabs it straight down into the old wood. 

"Sometimes, the knives, they talk the best" he remarks, as he wipes some nervous sweat from his brow, takes a seat, and begins re-affixing the other dagger to the inside of his left sleeve. "I also know this axedwarf who may be of help in this.. uhh, whatever you need help with ....or against."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 3, 2011)

Muzdum takes a seat, and begins speaking, as usual, in his deep accented common. 
*"Al'right, me be Muzdum, from the Blackrock clan. Perhaps ye 've heard o' us. My skills are smashing people to the ground, and make them move no more, so that's pretty much it, I'm a dwarf-at-arms, if ye will"* The dwarf says, using his natural perception in dim light to try elucidate the face of his employer.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 3, 2011)

The woman looks at the strange looking man as he enters and rants about explosives, bombs, and knives and comments with a, "Ahhh... okay. Lay-jubb "

She looks next to the dwarf and nods to him in greeting, "Muzdum."

She looks to the door impatiently to see if any others are coming...


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 4, 2011)

The red haired woman steps into the room, giving the strange assembly a once over before walking over to the table.

"Anna Belacqua at your service."  She begins to move her arm as if to hold out her hand, but stops, abruptly remembering she is no longer in the courts of Irthos.  She straightens up before continuing... "And I am a diplomat and purveyor of secrets."

She pauses and a raises a finger "But before I can allow you to take advantage of my services, there is an errand I must run on my own.  If that is agreeable to you then I would be happy to be of help."

She politely steps off to the side, attentively awaiting the man's reply.

[sblock=OOC]  In plain speak I cannot play this character in game until the 11th.  [/sblock]


----------



## Animal (Mar 4, 2011)

Looking the misterious man over, Krad decides not to sit down just yet - apparently he doesn't trust people, who hide their faces, and don't even introduce themselves. Slowly he approaches the table, listening to the replies of other adventurers. Finally he croaks: "Krad. Tracker, guide, bounty hunter. And who is asking?" His ember eyes focus on strangers face, trying to pierce the shadows under his hood.
[11,8] = (19)


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

The man's robed body shakes a little at the display from Le Jubb, whether in shock or mirth is unknown. He takes in the others as they make their introductions nodding to Krad and to Anna as if approving.

When the introductions are finished he says in his grinding graspy voice. _"Yes, yes you all will do fine, then."_

He turns the dark shadowy hood towards Krad but says to all present. "_I represent... a group of individuals in dire need of answers. My name is Thurkin Mar, and what I need of you is quite simple. Two days east and north of Venza in the Landadel Baronies is a siege tower know simply as Flint Tower. It has been home to an Alchemist named Andrax d'Aponte for many years. I wish for you to travel to Flint Tower and request Andrax to hand over his journal to you. Or if he is not present to search the Tower for his journal and return with it. Our need is great and so to shall be your reward."

_The last is thrown in with a look at the dwarf appealing to his more... lucrative side.


----------



## Animal (Mar 4, 2011)

Krad tilts his head to the side, glaring at the man intently. "Extortion or burglary? Is this the kind of a job one would offer to an honest adventurer?" As he speaks, his voice sounds calm, but his beady eyes glint with hidden anger and injured dignity. "Or is he supposed to part with his journal willingly? Please explain what entitles you to claim this man's journal."


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 4, 2011)

The half-elven woman adds, "And what if this Alchemist decides not to part with his journal willingly? I am not a murderer for hire."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 4, 2011)

Thurkin seems lost in a moments thought before he replies. _"I will provide a scroll that you are to present to Andrax. He will know by it that you are working for... me and thus those I represent. He should then freely hand you over his journal without you resorting to anything drastic."_

_"We are in need of your sort because others we sent before with this simple mission have as yet never returned from Flint Tower. The last was sent out over a month ago and still no word."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 4, 2011)

*"Piece o' cake, go to a crappy tower, take an ol's man book and come back. I could do it by my own."* chuckles the dwarf.


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 4, 2011)

One of the barbacks walks into the room, and quickly spotting Anna, rushes over with a piece of paper in hand.  

"A well dressed gentleman left this for you miss."  he says, handing the paper over, before promptly turning and exiting the room.  Anna unfolds the paper, reading it quickly, before giving a satisfied smile.

"Good" she begins "It appears I will not have to be running that errand after all."

After reading the paper over once again, she says a few short words, points her finger at the page, and watches it dissolve into nothingness.  Looking up with a smirk on her face she continues  "So just who exactly did you send last time?"


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 4, 2011)

The half-elf nods to the man's answers, "Very well then. What of the reward you speak of?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Mar 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Happy to Judge if you want HM.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 5, 2011)

"Would be wonderful to meet a fellow alchemist esteemed enough as to have their own tower... but yes, what of the reward. Alchemists can be a dangerous lot, and I am not sure he will part easily with his journal."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 5, 2011)

Thurkin looks at each of the people before him silently judging them through the shadows of his hood. When the questions start he calmly answers each before moving on to the next.

To Anna he responds. _"We sent messengers the first two times. Regular people with a letter to Andrax. When they did not return a group of... associates went together thinking that numbers would be best. But now no others will volunteer."_

He simple nods to Muzdum's comment in agreement, adding. _"The reason for a group is in case the tower is overrun with monsters. Not knowing if that is the case or not it is better to be cautious."
_
When talk turns to the reward he produces a few scroll cases. One he sets aside and the others he keeps in front of him. Taking out and unrolling one he lays it on the table for all to see. His gloved hands holding the paper to keep it from rolling back up.

The paper is a writ to receive money for services rendered. The name of the recipient is blank but the spot for money to be given out is filled in with a nice round number. Sixty pieces of platinum to the bearer. 

Thurkin says to everyone in responds to Le Jubb's question._ "Andrax is old and he knows it is time for him to retire. The message I will send with you will make it easy for you to retrieve the journal from him. But if he is not there than you all look quite capable of searching Flint Tower and braving any dangers there."

_OOC: Thanks AFg will pencil you into that spot in the first post.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 5, 2011)

"This sounds suitable to me"

Sent from my EVO Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 6, 2011)

*"Fine, then, lets get movin'!"* the dwarf stands up, eager to move on.


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 6, 2011)

"These terms appear acceptable.  Are there any further stipulations should we find this alchemist dead?  if his tower is overrun as you presume, that is a very likely scenario..."

Anna shifts about uncomfortably, apparently at a level of unease about such things as monsters and dead alchemists...


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 6, 2011)

_"Just that* if,* Andrax is alive you are not to harm him in any way to get his journal. It should not come to that, but if he is alive and the others haven't returned something is truly wrong."_ Thurkin replies to Anna's question. 

_"I will have a carriage here within the hour with orders to take you to Flint Tower. The driver and his man are not to approach to closely and are to watch as they can and unless you come to them before noon on the next day they will return to report what they have seen. You may keep them from leaving you behind only if you can let them know everyday before noon that you are well and they should wait another day. If everyone is agreed than I will be off."
_
[sblock=OOC] Just need the others to pop in and give me the go ahead. And we will get underway. [/sblock]


----------



## Animal (Mar 6, 2011)

"A few more questions before we depart. What was the nature of this alchemist's experiments? We will find out anyway when we arrive, but if we know it beforehand - it might give us an insight on what we'd expect to see there. And, lastly, do you have a map of tower's interior? Detailed verbal description will do also."


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 6, 2011)

"Your terms are, acceptable." Therella agrees.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 7, 2011)

The hooded man looks at the tengu for a long moment and then starts to remove one of his gloves. Stiffly he pulls the fingers of the cloth off, not so much that it looks like it hurts but his fingers don't seem to bend very much.

He holds out a hand that is slightly shaded grey and looks to be made with stone chips. With a small incantation a ball of light appears in it. He raises the light towards his face and everyone sees what it illuminates. 

[sblock=Image]






[/sblock]

The man's skin looks hard and rocky. Bits here and there seem to be flaking off, while other spots look whole and healthy.

_"Andrax was trying to find a way to cure this. It is not your typically malady."_ Thurkin says before closing his hand and casting his face once more into shadows. _"I know nothing of his work or his abode. But I know that he too is stricken, and must not have yet found a cure. We need his journal to see how far he has come along."_

Quietly he looks at the group from the dark depths and you all know he is waiting to see if there are anymore questions.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 7, 2011)

*"Yeah whatever, lets set off, I can't wait to find the gold-cure I mean, cure of course, for this poor sick man, ehem." *the dwarf clears his throat and stands up.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 7, 2011)

"I agree Muzdum. Think we have time for another drink?"

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Animal (Mar 8, 2011)

Krad tried his best not to show his reaction to stranger's appearance. "Krrr..uh..Yes, understood." He then glanced at his companions thoughtfully and after a brief moment followed them out of the room.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 8, 2011)

The half-elven woman watches the stranger work his magics and then reveal himself. She is taken aback for several moments and attempts to regain herself. She has seen much in her travels, but not that. "I will do what I can, Mother Earth willing, to return the journal to you."


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 8, 2011)

Anna smirks at Le Jubb's query before responding to the hooded man.

"Serious business then?  I'll do what I can."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 8, 2011)

Everyone having agreed to Thurkin's request the man rises stiffly and shuffles towards the door. _"Please wait here I will send the carriage and tell the driver where you are."_ Looking towards Le Jubb and the dwarf he adds, _"I will send in a round of drinks as well."_

With that your new mysterious employer departs leaving everyone the chance to get to know one another.

[sblock=OOC] RP if you wish I will advance this WED nite unless there is a good conversation going. This is the small chance to develop your characters personalities and such. Been missing that in my other LPF games but wish to give everyone a chance from now on.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 8, 2011)

There is a silence as the strange employer departs. As the drinks arrive Therella takes up a mug of ale and sits back looking over the group. Her gazes settles on the bird-man and she asks, "Pardon me for looking you over, I have not seen your kind before. What is your race?"


----------



## Animal (Mar 9, 2011)

Krad sits down but doesn't touch the drinks. Although he does crunch on the available snack (if any). "Among humans, my people are called Tengu, if you must know." He answers Therella's question, glaring at her sideways.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 9, 2011)

Krad's gaze is more than a little unnerving but she meets it, "Apologies if the query offended you. I have traveled much of my life and have not seen a Tengu before."

She looks to the others before long and comments, "This is going to be a rather quiet journey by the sounds of things." She takes a long pull of her drink before placing the mug on the table before her.


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 9, 2011)

Anna glances at the half-elf woman.

"Nonsense, I think some of them are just shy.  They will come out of their shells."

She glances at the rest of the party, taking a sip of her wine.

"So whats everyones story?  I'm rather new to this whole "freelancing" thing..."


----------



## Animal (Mar 9, 2011)

"Quiet and swift journeys are my specialization" he agrees in his strange croaking voice, it is very hard to discern if he is serious or just joking. "Tengus are not too numerous but expect to see more of my kind in these parts." 
At Anna's offer to exchane stories, Krad grunts in amusement, but stays silent. Apparently he doesn't trust his companions that much or just doesn't want to spend time on strangers most of whom might as well be dead by this time tomorrow.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 9, 2011)

*“Well… I was really hopin’ to get moving but that doesn’t seem to be happenin’ soon, so…”* Grabbing an ale, the dwarf lets his weight fall dead on the chair, making it creak, and spilling some of the beer in his hairy forearm. *“Me be Muzdum Blackrock, if ye have to know. My clan be famous fer tavern brawls and guttin’ monsters and guttin’ other things, as well as whackin’. Yeah, guttin’ and whackin’ seems to be our thin’.” *The dwarf shrugs.* “But apparently our harshness has not done us any good among other dwarves, our clan halls were destroyed and we the remanents, are spread out, each one dealin’ with its own stuff, not very concerned about the rest. I think we are a self fish bastard lot, if ye will”*


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 10, 2011)

The group talks little so is quite ready to leave when the carriage  driver knocks on the door to the room. They file out of the Dunn Wright  and board a deep brown enclosed vehicle that seems of new cut pine and  lacquer. 

The emblem on the door shows a six legged lizard coiled around a  stylized "B" on one side and on the other a strange chicken dragon also  grasping a large "B".






The velvet cushions make for a comfortable (physical) ride, but the  decor of lizards, chicken dragons, and even a large medusa carved into  the woodwork make it an uncomfortable (mentally) ride. And the group has to spend the rest of the day and part of the next in the strange carriage.

The group makes a quiet camp and turns in early. In the morning they prepare themselves as best they can for what might lie ahead. The drive tells them that they will reach Flint Tower a couple hours afters after noon and true to his word the tower does comes into view then.

It is a large roundish thing with no extra towers or buildings. Made of some grayish stone it is pitted in places testament to having come under siege at least once.

The driver pulls up about a mile away atop a hill looking down to where the gates of the tower stand shut. As instructed he is to watch and wait. And it seems he is not going back on that. The walk is not far so everyone gathers their gear and heads out.

It looks like the tower is abandoned from a distance but as the group gets closer they start to see signs of life...

OOC: Perception checks, spells/mutagens for the day if necessary. After everyone posts up I will describe the area.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 10, 2011)

Muzdum gets his hands on his hips, appreciating the stonework of the tower. He raises his lower lip, and frowns lightly. *"What a piece o' crap!"* he proclaims loudly. *"Al'rig't, lets get t'at damn book, and get our goldies."* he adds, and keeps stomping towards the tower.


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 10, 2011)

Anna follows behind Muzdum, smirking at his comments about the tower.  She seems nervous, and tries to stick in the middle of the group whenever possible.  Figuring that now is as good a time as ever, she adresses the group casually.

"If anything does decide to jump out and try to make a snack of us or some other sort of unpleasantries, I may be able to lull them to sleep.  If that happens I expect you all with the big sharp weapons to go and take care of them for me." She flashes a smile at the last half of her statement, before continuing to trudge on toward the tower.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 10, 2011)

*"Don't worry lass, me 'n me big weapons will take care o' anithin' jumpy."* states the dwarf confidently.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 10, 2011)

Le Jubb walks alongside Anna, fidgeting through his alchemical pouch, checking his wrist sheaths, and generally acting a little nervous.

" ah, very good. How exciting this is. Many mysteries must lurk in this tower. 

Just be sure to stay out of my sights, and apologies in advance for the burns if you move carelessly. I have keen aim, but my bombs have a wide berth.

 I can stick to knives if you prefer, but cannot promise I will be much help. Anything bigger than a small dog could overwhelm this lanky frame of mine.

These things are potent and I havr damn near killed myself more than once. The bombs not the knives.

Hmmm...  anyone see anythin down there?"


sent via Tapatalk on my EVO Shift


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 10, 2011)

*"Then I'll suggest ye walks 10 feet away o' the rest, blowy boy"* says the dwarf


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 10, 2011)

As soon as the the carriage lets the group out, the half-elf takes up her crossbow and loads it... She looks up over the tower in question and its immediate surroundings. She then kneels picking up the dirt in her hand... feeling the earth. She says a small prayer and stands... ready for action.

(( Perception     1d20+8=17 ))


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 10, 2011)

Anna nods to the dwarf.  "Much appreciated." 

She then turns to Le Jubb, looking at his odd attire, before continuing.

"Thanks for the warning.  If you don't mind me asking, what is it you carry in all those vials?  Spell components of some kind?"


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 10, 2011)

"Secrets and mysteries my dear. Several of them are catalysts that I have prepared. Mix 2 of them together and get out of the way. That's the explosives I will chuck at anything more sinister than us.

The rest are potions more or less. But not quite like your normal potions; only I can make use of all this nonsense, including the bombs. Without my magic touch, these all would do nothing, so keep your hands off!

Similar to how having a wizards spellbook does not make one a wizard, having these materials would not make you an alchemist. In fact, some of these would make you sick if you did drink them. So again, don't think about touching any of it."

sent via Tapatalk on my EVO Shift


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 10, 2011)

As he chats, Le Jubb unstraps his trident from the side of the pack and carries it with the barbed, forked end resting on his shoulder

OOC: mutagens/elixirs prepared as on wiki


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 11, 2011)

Anna nods at Le Jubb and replies  "Indeed, thank you for the warning.  I've never dabbled in alchemy myself, too many equations and numbers for one such as me.  Truth be told, I'm pretty new to all of this..."  she points to the trident "I dont think i would even know what to do with that thing...

As her sentence trails off, she calls out to the half elf "See anything up ahead Therella?  Your eyes are better suited for this that mine..."


----------



## Animal (Mar 11, 2011)

As the group moves forward, Krad quietly regards his surroundings. His keen eyes not only study the distant tower, but also scan the landscape for hiding places and probable ambushes.

Perception(d20+8)=15


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 11, 2011)

"Looks like the place is inhabited," Therella answers pointing to the tower and the battlements over the gate. 

Everyone looks harder and can now see that indeed their is someone walking along the battlements as if on guard duty. Whether friend or foe still remains to be decided.

Krad points to a cleared area of to the side. "More proof," he nearly squawks out. "Garden and chickens over there."

The group follows the gentle rolling path along towards the tower gate and move through an odd area of statuary that dots the garden area. Strange twisted and painted statues of men and women stand about the path each dressed in a set of garments (one even carrying a satchel). Weary of trouble they approach slowly until a man atop the battlement calls them to

*"Halt!"* he says in an unknown accent. His helm blocks most of his features but not the contempt in his voice. “Greetings strangers, I hope you have not traveled far, for it is my duty and pleasure to turn your stinking hides away. We have neither need nor want of vagabonds here. Now be gone!”


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 11, 2011)

"VAGABONDS?!"  Anna shouts, with the fury of a storm. She takes a moment to collect herself, and after the seconds long reprieve, much of the fire has left her eyes.  She continues...

"I'll have you know that we are on official business.  Now I would very much like to speak with whomever is in charge.  My business is very important and I will make it well worth your while to not be a hindrance to me."

She puts her hands on her hips and stares up at the figure, awaiting it's reply.









*OOC:*


Taking 10 on my diplomacy check for a total of 20 (21 if trait bonus applies)


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 11, 2011)

Therella looks up the crossbow resting comfortably in both hands ready to use. She looks about without turning her head for the closest cover...


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 12, 2011)

"Although I wouldn't be adverse to you staying a few hours beautiful. My employer would frown on the interruption to his work."

He bends down to pick up something by his feet. And returning to a standing position he plops a small sack on top the battlement before him. "You say you are official business?" he inquires dipping a hand in the sack than pulling out a fist full of feed. "We have no time for your foolishness it is feeding time around here and we have work to do."

"So again* BE GONE*," he shouts casting the feed into the air so it falls down and around the group.

It just lays there as he dips his hand in the sack again.

[sblock=OOC] Wow took ten and missed by one (Unfriendly DC 20 + 2 for CHA) Will give everyone a chance to do something while he was talking. [/sblock]


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 12, 2011)

"Look, Krad, the nice man is trying to feed you."
 quips Le Jubb as he brushes the feed off of his shoulders and begins picking some of it off of the array of vials and straps covring his chest. He takes off his backpack, and beginscleaning it up a bit as well.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 12, 2011)

As the feed falls the woman's eyes narrow and she watches for some sort of creature or creatures that would be attracted to it and might pose a threat to her and the the group.


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


Damn!  I was banking on him having <14 cha...






Anna's eyes narrow as she glares up at the man.  She quickly glances at the rest of the group before continuing, keeping an eye out for any sign of trouble.

"I say again, your employer is expecting me."

Anna steps over to Le Jubb, and careful not to disturb any of his vials, grabs him by the collar and pulls him forward a step. 

"i hired these overpriced bodyguards, took an altogether too long carriage ride into the middle of nowhere, just to drag my thrice damned infernal house alchemist here to meet your master, and I will NOT be turned away like common chattel!"

 letting go of Le Jubb's collar and muttering "sorry about that" under her breath she continues shouting up to the guardsman 

"At the very least do me the service of allowing me inside to await your masters convenience!"


----------



## Animal (Mar 13, 2011)

Krad lets the sorceress to do the talking, although the squint in his eyes shows that he is not quite content with her methods. "Why lie and disgrace yourself, when we can simply tell the truth? The name of our employer and the letter we carry should warrant our entrance." He croaks to her in surprise.
At Le Jubb's remark he only casts a single glare at the tiefling, a heavy glare prompting that this tengu is prone to hold a grudge at even lightest insults.


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 13, 2011)

Anna shoots Krad a glance and whispers under her breath...

"For one I am NOT in the business of explaining myself to common guards, and secondly, it is very apparent that something is amiss here, hence why i do not wish to disclose any more information than what is needed, nor our true purpose."


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 14, 2011)

Regaining his composure after being pulled away, Le Jubb returns to his pack, still lying on the ground. His back is to the tower and the guards as he kneels down to finish brushing it off. As he does so, he carefully withdraws 2 flasks of acid from the pouches on his waist and slips them into the wasitline of his pants, tucked beneath his armor.

Finally satisfied with getting most of the feed off his bag, he slides it back on, fixes its straps across his chest, and joins the others facing the tower awaiting the guard's answer.









*OOC:*


Sleight of hand to conceal 2 flasks of acid on person. Let me know if i need to roll now, or only if searched, etc.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 14, 2011)

As the group watches some of the chickens begin to move over towards them. Soon there are over two dozen of the white feathered birds clucking and eating at the seeds. (It must look truly funny for those watching from above.)

The small birds are everywhere as the man on the battlement calls down again. "You say you have business with _my master_?" he sneers the last words almost as if in contempt for the man he calls master.

 "Yes you might possibly have, but then again so did all of them." he says pointing towards the statues the group past on their way to the tower as he lifts a whistle up to his lips with the other.

_*twill* *twill* **tweet**_

He blows three times the last one very sharp. And suddenly the area the group stands in erupts in a spray of feathers.

*OOC: Roll INIT and let me know items in hand. *


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Nothing in hand.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


nothing in hand


----------



## Animal (Mar 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


nothing in hand






Initiative: 8


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 14, 2011)

(( Initiative 1d20+4=6 Looks like the diebots love us... I suppose we should feed them, sacrifice great amounts of gold, and perhaps a virgin or two...  ))









*OOC:*


Light Crossbow in hand...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 14, 2011)

Muzdum toys with his throwing axe as the man and the group makes their exchange of words. As the feathers starts flying all around him, he grips the axe tight. *"Good! Now I have somet'in' to kill. I'll burn yer place down and pee on the ruins bastard! Ha ha!"* The dwarf laugh, not very pleasantly.

OOC: Holding shield and throwing axe.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

The chickens fly up in front of faces and seem not to be attacking but trying to flee. When they clear mostly out of the area and the feathers settle the group sees some very ugly chickens with dragon like tails. These little creatures don't look to be fleeing and indeed they leap at each of you.

Two of the creatures peck at Muzdum as one flaps it's way up to Le Jubb biting him on the hand as he shields his face.


[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition
baby cockatrices(3)   16   3  none/none
Muzdum                20  [COLOR=Yellow]12[/COLOR]  t.axe&shield/none
baby cockatrices(3)   16   3  none/none
Anna                  10   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  none/none
Le Jubb               17   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  none/none
Krad                  17  11  none/none  
Therella              15  12  c.bow/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
baby cockatrices(3) - attack Muzdum(2 hits), attack Le Jubb (hit)
Muzdum - attack (miss), drop throwing axe, draw bigger axe
baby cockatrices(3) - attacks Therella (miss), Krad (miss), Anna (hit)
Anna - none yet
Le Jubb - none yet
Krad - none yet  
Therella - none yet[/sblock]



OOC: Making some rolls before update then Muzdum's turn. But you can go ahead Voda Vosa. Note that baby cockatrices have no reach and have entered your square to attack you even though the map looks otherwise.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 15, 2011)

Muzdum jumps aside, and hacks at one of the things with his axe. *"Damn chicken!"* The dwarf quickly starts taking his bigger axe out.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

As Muzdum and Le Jebb battle three chicken dragons the others in the group have their own to deal with.

While Krad and Therella's armor protects them, Anna is not so lucky and takes a nasty peck through her garment.

OOC: dmg is always 1 point btw.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 15, 2011)

((Not sure why, but your sblocks are not working HM))

Therella quickly drops her crossbow and the large blade is quickly in her hands. She turns and slices with the large blade at the mini dragon-chicken that is attacking Anna.

[sblock=Actions Drop crossbow (free)
Draw elven curved blade (swift action-quick draw)
Attack 1d20+4=14 for 1d10+4=8 damage if hit...[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 15, 2011)

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition
baby cockatrices(3)   16   3  none/none
Muzdum                20  [COLOR=Yellow]12[/COLOR]  w.axe&shield/none
baby cockatrices(3)   16   3  none/none
Anna                  10   [COLOR=Yellow]7[/COLOR]  none/none
Le Jubb               17   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  none/none
Krad                  17  11  none/none  
Therella              15  12  c.blade/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
baby cockatrices(3) - attack Muzdum(2 hits), attack Le Jubb (hit)
Muzdum - attack (miss), drop throwing axe, draw bigger axe
baby cockatrices(3) - attacks Therella (miss), Krad (miss), Anna (hit)
Anna - none yet
Le Jubb - none yet
Krad - none yet
Therella - attack (miss)[/sblock]


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 15, 2011)

"Damned birds; that smarts"
Le Jubb leaps backward - drawing a catalyst, he infuses it with some arcane power and lobs it just past the bird that had bit him - hoping to not scald his new companions.

[sblock=actions]
move: 5 ft step left on the map, between Therella and Muzdum.
standard: Throw Bomb at grid intersection = AC 5 
              targetting the bottom right corner of the square i was in previously

Splash Damage only from the bomb  = minimum of normal roll = 1d6+6 = 7
[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 16, 2011)

Having no spells available that will not put her comrades jeopardy, Anna does her best to lure the creature into Therella's blade, and takes a step SE.












*OOC:*


lol, super fail.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 16, 2011)

Muzdum tries to finish drawing his axe, at the same time that hitting the chickens of hell. In a whole too clumy movement to be described, he messes up with his weapon, almost cutting his arm off.

OOC: two 1's in a row... wow, and I thought Ic was bad.


----------



## Animal (Mar 16, 2011)

Wary of the potential crossbow fire, Krad steps closer to the wall, drawing his own sword as he moves. He then tries to whack the cockatrice that tried to attack him, while the one attacking Therella receives some of its own medicine - Krad tries to strike it with his beak. 









*OOC:*


 5' step west+draw weapon. full attack.
Attack: 18, Damage 12
Attack: 9


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 16, 2011)

OOC: Update moved, nothing but rolls here now.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

[sblock=Updated] Pretty much that update fluff was the end of round 1 and the start of round 2.

It is now still round 2 and Anna, Le Jubb, Krad, and Therella need to go please.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

OOC: Moving this up, rolls on other page.

As Krad puts his back against the wall he wonders why there are no crossbow bolts raining down on all of them. He only takes a moment to think on it before drawing his blade and slicing off one of the weird chickens heads.

Anna escapes to what she hopes is safety but the creature follows her and flaps it's leathery wings to attack her face. Instinctively she throws both her arms up and then lets out a scream as the terrible little thing pecks at her yet again. This time it feels different her arm feels funny and she looks at it quickly. Around the red blood spot where the beast got her the arm looks a pale gray. Almost like... like what Thurkin's skin looked like. The smooth skin is now stiff and rock like.

Le Jubb roasts the creature fighting him as he moves next to Muzdum. The dwarf seems to have trouble hitting the quick moving little chickens as they peck and move at the dwarves feet and legs.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition
baby cockatrices(3)   16   3  none/none
Muzdum                20  [COLOR=Yellow]11[/COLOR]  w.axe&shield/none
baby cockatrices(3)   16   3  none/none
[COLOR=White]Anna                   [/COLOR][COLOR=DarkOrchid]9[/COLOR][COLOR=White]   [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  none/[/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=DarkOrchid][I]petrification[/I][/COLOR][DEX:9][/COLOR]
Le Jubb               17   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  none/none
Krad                  17  11  c.blade/none  
Therella              15  12  c.blade/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
baby cockatrices(3) - attack Muzdum(2 hits), attack Le Jubb (hit)
Muzdum - attack (miss), drop throwing axe, draw bigger axe
baby cockatrices(3) - attacks Therella (miss), Krad (miss), Anna (hit)
Anna - aid another (fail)
Le Jubb - 5'step, throws bomb (splash-dmg: 7, kills)
Krad - move attack (hit-dmg: 12,killed)
Therella - attack (miss)

Round 2:
baby cockatrices(2) - attack Muzdum(1 hit)
Muzdum - attacks?? (miss)
baby cockatrices(2) - attacks Therella (miss), Anna (hit)
Anna - none yet - *Is up.*
Le Jubb - none yet
Krad - none yet
Therella - none yet[/sblock]


----------



## Animal (Mar 17, 2011)

The little beasts seemed to be scary at first, but they quickly proved to be weak and squishy. Krad produces a victorious croak as his blade slices the attacking creature in two. His amber eyes dart across the battlefield to find a new target and he thrusts his sword into the closest enemy.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2011)

Muzdum can't believe his luck. Three misses in a row!* "Fer me papa's beard! Stay still so me can split ye in two!" *he frustratedly screams to the chicken.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 17, 2011)

Voda Vosa said:


> Muzdum can't believe his luck. Three misses in a row!* "Fer me papa's beard! Stay still so me can split ye in two!" *he frustratedly screams to the chicken.












*OOC:*


 especially impressive since it is still round two, and you are making your third attack....  slow your roll chief.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 17, 2011)

Therella's large blade comes around from the last swing as the half-elven woman immediatly strikes down at the chicken-dragon on Anna.

((Attack 1d20+4=19 for 1d10+4=12 damage. ))


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


question, are these stupid chickens provoking AoO's for leaving threatened spaces?







Infuriated by the persistence of the chickens and the sorry state of her arm, Anna does her best to dodge away.  She mutters very unlady-like curses as she takes another step back.

Seeing Therella cleave the chicken apart, anna mutters some words under her breath and thrust her hand forward, throwing a small ball of acid at the already dead bird.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

OOC: Nice the only two baby cockatrices left are fighting with Muzdum. Anna's turn to finish the round.

EDIT: I looked into AoO as they have only moved 5' they should be good. Also the people who they stepped towards Anna and Le Jubb had no weapons in hand to make an AoO even though they are entering their space.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 17, 2011)

"Out of the way, you clumsy Dwarf! Bomb incoming"

[sblock=Action]
Ready an attack to throw a bomb at the bottom right corner of Muzdum's square when he moves out of the way. If he doesn't move, throw it anyway.
target intersection AC 5   Spalsh dmg = 7  reflex save for half.
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Muzdum brings his shiels up to help fend off the crazy pecking birds, but it throws him a little off balance for his return swing. The dwarf is truly not use to defending.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition
baby cockatrices(2)   16   3  none/none
Muzdum                20  [COLOR=Yellow]11[/COLOR]  w.axe&shield/none
[COLOR=White]Anna                   [/COLOR][COLOR=DarkOrchid]9[/COLOR][COLOR=White]   [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  none/[/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=DarkOrchid][I]petrification[/I][/COLOR][DEX:9][/COLOR]
Le Jubb               17   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Orange][I]delaying[/I][/COLOR]
Krad                  17  11  c.blade/none  
Therella              15  12  c.blade/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
baby cockatrices(3) - attack Muzdum(2 hits), attack Le Jubb (hit)
Muzdum - attack (miss), drop throwing axe, draw bigger axe
baby cockatrices(3) - attacks Therella (miss), Krad (miss), Anna (hit)
Anna - aid another (fail)
Le Jubb - 5'step, throws bomb (splash-dmg: 7, kills)
Krad - move attack (hit-dmg: 12,killed)
Therella - attack (miss)

Round 2:
baby cockatrices(2) - attack Muzdum(1 hit)
Muzdum - attacks?? (miss)
baby cockatrices(2) - attacks Therella (miss), Anna (hit)
Anna - casts acid splash
Le Jubb - delays
Krad - attack (hits-dmg: ??, kills)
Therella - attack (hits,dmg: 12, kills)

Round 3:
baby cockatrices(2) - attack Muzdum (both misses)
Muzdum - attack (miss) - _Is up. May move if he wants _
Anna - none yet
Le Jubb - delaying from round 2 - none yet
Krad - none yet
Therella - none yet[/sblock]

*OOC: Have to wait on Voda Vosa he is not on right now. *


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2011)

The dwarf retreats at command, waitng for the effect of the bomb before engaging again.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

Muzdum grumbling steps back the leathery wings flapping all about as he moves. Le Jubb tosses a bomb over and behind them. He catches one in the licking flames but the other was to far from the mark.

Both birds continue their attacks even though one is partially on fire. The smell of roasted chicken starts to fill the air.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition
baby cockatrices      16   3  none/none
baby cockatrices      16   [COLOR=Red]0[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]staggered[/COLOR][/I]
Muzdum                20  [COLOR=Yellow]11[/COLOR]  w.axe&shield/none
Le Jubb               17   [COLOR=Yellow]8[/COLOR]  none/none
[COLOR=White]Anna                   [/COLOR][COLOR=DarkOrchid]9[/COLOR][COLOR=White]   [COLOR=Yellow]6[/COLOR]  none/[/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=DarkOrchid][I]petrification[/I][/COLOR][DEX:9][/COLOR]
Krad                  17  11  c.blade/none  
Therella              15  12  c.blade/none
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
baby cockatrices(3) - attack Muzdum(2 hits), attack Le Jubb (hit)
Muzdum - attack (miss), drop throwing axe, draw bigger axe
baby cockatrices(3) - attacks Therella (miss), Krad (miss), Anna (hit)
Anna - aid another (fail)
Le Jubb - 5'step, throws bomb (splash-dmg: 7, kills)
Krad - move attack (hit-dmg: 12,killed)
Therella - attack (miss)

Round 2:
baby cockatrices(2) - attack Muzdum(1 hit)
Muzdum - attacks?? (miss)
baby cockatrices(2) - attacks Therella (miss), Anna (hit)
Anna - casts acid splash
Le Jubb - delays
Krad - attack (hits-dmg: ??, kills)
Therella - attack (hits,dmg: 12, kills)

Round 3:
baby cockatrices(2) - attack Muzdum (both misses)
Muzdum - attack (miss) -5'step left
Le Jubb - throws bomb (hit, splash-dmg: 3)
Anna - none yet *IS UP*
Krad - none yet
Therella - none yet[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 17, 2011)

OOC: Editing complete please note that the baby cockatrice with the red dot on the map is the one with 0hp.


----------



## Animal (Mar 17, 2011)

Seeing that almost all creatures are dealt with, Krad moves in for the last kill.









*OOC:*


move to the square left of Muzdum, attack


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 17, 2011)

Muzdum tries again with a mighty, although inaccurate blow.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

OCC: Anna and Therella to end the round.


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 18, 2011)

Anna, not seeing that she can do much against the remaining bird, instead spends the round fretting about her arm.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 18, 2011)

Therella moves over to the mostly dead creature (the one at 0 hps)...  and strikes it in a non-lethal way in an attempt to spare the creature of death...

((1d20=20 (threat), for 1d10+4=6 damage. To confirm 1d20=14 for 1d10+4=6 more damage if hit, I assume it is at least dying... and if confirmed, dead. Wanted to see what a baby dragon-chicken goes for on the open market  Or make an interesting pet out of it.))


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 18, 2011)

*Combat Over*

Krad and Therella take out the last two creatures much to Muzdum's chagrin. Therella using her pommel knocks out one of the beast while Krad settles for chopping his nearly in half.

Once the fight is over the group notices that the battlements are empty and the great wooden gate is closed tight.

[sblock=Experience]

Baby cockatrices CR2 = 600 XP

Divided by 5 players = 120 XP each[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Hey guys I'm going out of town until monday night and dont know if Iwill be able to post or not.  Feel free to NPC me as needed Holyman


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 18, 2011)

Therella looks about and finds no immediate sign of trouble and bends down over the dragon-chicken she has knocked into unconsciousness. "Odd creature." The woman tends to any bad wounds on the creature before making sure it is lightly bound to restrain it when it comes too. She then rips up her cloak and creates a sling to carry the small creature within. 

The hale-elf then stands and looks to the others, "Everyone alright?"


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 18, 2011)

Anna replies to Therella, "I most certainly am not!  Look at this arm?!"

She raises the affected arm to the rest of the group.

"I dont even know what to do about this.... It will ruin me!"









*OOC:*


may be my last post till monday, whoever wants to npc Anna is welcome to.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 18, 2011)

"Hmm, I see why the odd man at the bar was so desperate for a cure. That is quite the sight. I would love to know what flesh changing concoctions the alchemist here has made to be able to fix something such as that.

Well at the very least, be happy that the cure is supposedly right through this giant locked wooden door."

Turning towards his stout companion, "Muzdum, how sharp is that axe of yours? Think you can get us through this glorified tree blocking the entrance?"


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 18, 2011)

Therella is taken aback at how the woman reacts. While not that nice, she is alive and reasonably well. The half-elf looks over some of the dead dragon-chickens... "What are these...creatures?" 

((Knowledge Nature 1d20+5=18))


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 20, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge(arcana) actually to ID the creatures - (magical beast). Just use the same roll (13) and let me know the total.

And a knowledge engineering DC0 will let you know that hacking down the door would take a lot of time and a couple dozen axe's. 

Group remembers seeing signs of ruined areas as they approached. Maybe a little exploration.[/sblock]

[sblock=Stats]

```
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Muzdum                20  11  w.axe&shield/none
Le Jubb               17   8  none/none
Anna                   9   6  none/petrification[DEX -1]
Krad                  17  11  c.blade/none  
Therella              15  12  c.blade/none
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 20, 2011)

((Do not have that knowledge skill and they are trained only... unless you are lucky enough to be a bard or have some feat or ability that lets you do so.  Maybe next level...))

Therella gives a shurg as she cannot recall anything abou what the heck these things are... but they are interesting, and she has herself one, for now.

"Shall we look around? That or we climb." The half-elf looks up, "Ah, lets look about..." The woman returns her blade to its baldric across her back and takes up her crossbow, and reloads the weapon.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 20, 2011)

"Is that one still alive...may I see it? I think i might recognize these things...maybe I can tell Anna a little more about her malady."

"I'm not too fond of heights, and how would we climb this thing anyways? Can you fly up there bird-fellow? or are those lovely feathers just for show?"









*OOC:*


knowledge arcana roll. trained +9


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 21, 2011)

Therella opens the small satchel she has created for the wee dragon chicken for Le Jubb. She replies to his query, "Well I do have rope. Best to have a look around before attempting that option."


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 21, 2011)

"Agreed, follow me. Let's have a look"
Le Jubb begins walking around the tower, looking for any possible way in.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 21, 2011)

Muzdum marches along, axe at the ready.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 21, 2011)

Glancing sideways at the dwarf, Le Jubb realizes that having a weapon at the ready is probably a good idea. He unstraps his Trident from his pack, and again lets it rest on his shoulder as he strides along.

"So what exactly are we looking for? See anything useful back here?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 21, 2011)

"Oh!" Le Jubb says to his own statement as they move around the tower to discover a gaping hole in it's side. 

It is over ten feet in height and has rubble making a steep incline leading from the ground up to it. The hole is very large and has probably expanded somewhat over the years.

[sblock=OOC] Climb DC is 15[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 21, 2011)

"That cannot be a good thing." the woman mentions at seeing the nice larch hole... She will start up. She slips on the loose rumble and takes a small tumble backward. Standing the half-elf with get herself to her feet and attempt the rubble again, gaining the upper hand this time as she is able to find a more stable path.

Climb 1d20+2=8 (failed by 5 or more, not that she was that high up either)
Climb 2 1d20+2=21


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 21, 2011)

"Well you made that look easy. Give me a hand if you don't mind"

Le Jubb does his best to scramble up the rocks, slipping off to the left and then to the right. A little bruised and battered, he finally makes his way to the top.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 21, 2011)

Once on top, Therella will get out some rope and pass it down to the others to aid their climb up... (should make the DC a bit lower...) "One at a time, please."


----------



## Animal (Mar 21, 2011)

Krad is very reluctant to climb the wall. His beady eyes dart right and left suspiciously. As he watches his companions slowly climb up, he grumbles: "I don't trust this... They _must_ be aware of this defect in their fortifications. If they won't fix it - it means a trap. That's what i'd do."









*OOC:*


sorry for my absence - my notebook melt down and i had to fix it


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 21, 2011)

"Then what do you propose instead? Are you going to fly up here? Worried about ruffling your feathers? Start flapping those wings or stop flapping your mouth."

"Really. It does little good to run your beak - just complaining."
So used to being derided for his appearnce, Le Jubb delights at the chance to pay it forward and sneers at the know-it-all bird.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Climbing the rope drops the DC down to 5[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 22, 2011)

Smirking at Le Jubb's and Krad's back-and-forth, Anna approaches the rope hesitantly.

Giving a moments consideration, she climbs up the rope, with some difficulty.

Once she gets to the top she remarks, "Phew, that was harder than expected... maybe I'm not cut out for all of this adventuring stuff..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2011)

Muzdum tries to climb up with the rope, balancing his overweighted body as best as he can.


----------



## Animal (Mar 23, 2011)

Krad croaks indignantly at tiefling's foolishness, bends down to grab an improvised missile (a small rock or a lump of earth) and tosses it in his general direction. "Mind your own business, you son of a goat." He snaps his beak angrily, but doesn't hurry to climb the rope still, waiting for "scouts" to investigate the hole. Meanwhile he shifts closer to the wall and hides in the rabble, observing the surroundings in case someone tried to sneak up on them.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

Most of the party is in a small narrow hallway That must have had a stone thrown threw it years ago. The walls are collapsed on both sides blocking wherever this hallway once led. But the damage opened up a small hole in the east wall that shows a circular staircase spiral both up and down into darkness.

Outside and below the group Krad sees, nor hears, anything out of place. He doesn't no whether to be pleased or disturbed.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 23, 2011)

The half-elf looks down at the tengu, "Coming or staying?" she says in a quiet tone. "I am not leaving the rope. Please decide Krad." Her tone is merely matter of fact and holds no hostility or the like towards the bird-man (She just wants to know what he has decided).


----------



## Animal (Mar 23, 2011)

Without a word, Krad swiftly climbs the rope, reels it on and hands to Therella.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 23, 2011)

"Thank you Krad." the half-elf says with a nod. She stows the rope and looks beyond and into the tower... If no one else appraoches the woman moves towards the opening and carefully looks up and down to see where the group might want to go first, and check for any dangers.

(( Perception 1d20+8=19 ))


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 23, 2011)

"I WAS minding my business you overgrown pigeon. We were all hired for this task. That does not mean you get to sit outside skulking, waiting for the worst to happen to everyone else. You best mind yourself. If you dare throw anything at me again, you will not like what I throw back."


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 23, 2011)

"Easy boys, lets not make a racket and attract anyone or anythings attention."

Anna looks at her afflicted arm

"I find myself in a unique position of wanting to get this done as quickly and easily as possible..."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

The stairs leading up are full of rubble and the way down smells of old horse manure but is passable. Also the small glint of sunlight comes from around the bend to shine on the far wall of the stairwell.

[sblock=OOC] Only way is down, so marching order?[/sblock]


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


I'm behind muzdum, who is probably in front?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 23, 2011)

Muzdum goes in the front, shield and axe at the ready.


----------



## Animal (Mar 23, 2011)

Krad crosses his arms and tilts his head, glaring at the tiefling with his right eye. "Oh yeah? Will throw more feces at me from your foul mouth?" Apparently he didn't take Jubb's threats too seriously but still is too hot-tempered to calm down quickly.









*OOC:*


Krad walks in rearguard


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 23, 2011)

The half-elf looks the two men who seem to be posturing for no good reason other than to posture. She rolls her eyes and takes up a spot behind Le Jubb and whispers, "Moving on..." 

(So... Muzdam, Le Jubb, Therella, Anna, Krad)

[sblock=Therella's Status]Half-Elf Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2
*In Hand:* crossbow[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

OOC: if toasterferret is ok with that I will move things forward.


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


looks good to me!


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 24, 2011)

Le Jubb readies his trident for the worst as they prepare to head down the stairs.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 24, 2011)

The stairwell leads to an old unused stable built inside the tower. The stalls are all empty and the hay on the ground is old and moldy. A large ten foot high ten foot wide archway opens into a courtyard.

The sun shines down on the courtyard as Muzdum takes in his surroundings. A staircase leads up on the right and the twin heavy doors of the gate are off to the left. But what is really odd is that there is nothing in the courtyard except a large pile of sticks on the far side.

A clank from the dwarves shield echoes through out the courtyard. And from the nest of sticks another one of the strange chicken dragons lifts it's head. It hisses a forked tongue at the dwarf and standing it flaps it's leathery wings. This one is almost twice the size of the others.

OOC: Roll INIT if you beat the cockatrice's INIT you may post an action.
_
_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 24, 2011)

Muzdum raises his shield, preparing to take the hit from the big bird.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


not my best toss






As soon as Le Jubb spots the dragonbird, he reaches for his pouch and draws a vial. As he readies to toss it, he closes some distance on the bird and finally lets the bomb fly -- perhaps a little too hurried in his actions.
[sblock=actions]
move: 3 squares down
attack: throw bomb[/sblock]


----------



## Animal (Mar 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


iirc, you win, because your modifier is higher.


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 24, 2011)

(( Initiative  1d20+4=13 ))

((If it is a normal round...)) The half-elf moves (2 SW, 3 W) to get a nice clean shot... at her position she lets her bolt fly. She then drops the crossbow and then in a flash has takes up her blade and is ready for an attack.


(( Attack 1d20+3=11 Not sure if that even come close even with the beastie flatfooted... damage if it hit... 1d8=3 ))

[sblock=Therella's Status]Half-Elf Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  Current: 12
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2
*In Hand:* elven curved blade +4 (1d10+4)[/sblock]


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 25, 2011)

(just [MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION] to finish the round)


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


The dice gods love me. also my result is 1 not 2, though I doubt it matters much







Startled by the sudden appearance of the beast, Anna barely manages to yelp out "Don't surround it yet, give me some room to work!" as her comrades fly into action.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

*Round 1*

Therella steps across the courtyard and takes a shot at the hissing beast. The arrow clips a leathery wing and it turns it's attention towards her. Le Jubb tosses a bomb and nearly messes up the throw, lucky he caught the bird flat-footed and managed to scorch it good.

The cockatrice gets up out of the nest looking from Therella to Le Jubb, But the dwarf Muzdum will have none of that. "My axe is dry ye damn foul fowl! Come help me wet it!" he yells drawing the things attention and it rushes forward. Muzdum blocks it's beak with his shield and prepares a counter stroke.

[sblock=Stats]

```
[U]
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Therella              15  12  none/none
Le Jubb               17   8  trident/none
Cockatrice            [COLOR=Cyan]13[/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]  16[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Cyan]charging[/COLOR][/I]
Krad                  17  11  c.blade/none 
Muzdum                20  11  w.axe&shield/none
Anna                   [COLOR=Plum]9[/COLOR]   6  none/[I][COLOR=Plum]petrification[/COLOR][/I][DEX -1]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Therella - move, attack (hit dmg: 3), drop crossbow free
Le Jubb - move, toss bomb (hit dmg: 8)
Cockatrice - charges, (miss)
Krad - not gone yet
Muzdum - not gone yet
Anna - not gone yet [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

OOC: Rest of party is up.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Wow. Totally thought I blew myself up. I should still have my trident in hand from walking down stairs.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 26, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Im going to post my action in a slightly different than normal format bc I will be away from my computer for the next 15 hours or so.  If the rest of the party moves in a fashion to allow Anna to cast Color Spray (15ft cone) w/o hitting anyone or having to move point blank and make a concentration check, thats what she will do, elsewise she will move to the best possible location and cast acid splash, muttering fiercly under her breath about how she really MUST try and learn some magics that rely less on positioning...[/sblock]


----------



## Animal (Mar 26, 2011)

After a moment of hesitation Krad moves to help Muzdum fend off the strange beast.

[sblock=OOC]move to the left of Muzdum, draw weapon and attack. also, toast, my character has no idea that Anna can cast colour spray and how it works. maybe it would be easier for Anna if she discussed tactics with the others in character.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 26, 2011)

Therella not one to be left out a good melee, moves in on the elder dragon-chicken. She slices down on the creature with her large blade.

Moving to flank with Muzdum, without drawing AoOs  (2 squares SE, 1 square NE)
Attack 1d20+6=18
Damage 1d10+4=6

[sblock=Therella's Status]Half-Elf Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 12  of 12
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2
*In Hand:* elven curved blade +4 (1d10+4)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 26, 2011)

Muzdum grins when Therella flanks with him. "Da's a good move there lass" says the dwarf and gets ready to chop heads. He swings his axe poorly though.

OOC: Damn dice! I've not been able to hit anything!


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 26, 2011)

Le Jubb ducks out of instant as the beast charges past him only to slam into Muzdum's shield. With the beasts back exposed, Le jubb takes his trident in both hands and stabs fiercely at it, spilling its blood on the dirty ground.








*OOC:*


not that it matters, but I forgot Animal is opposite side for flanking should be 1d20+2 +2(flank).


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 27, 2011)

Krad moves forward and slices the cockatrice across the back while Muzdum gets in a good shot across one of it's legs. Anna casts her acid splash spell in hopes to finish the creature off, but the chaotic melee throws off her aim.

[sblock=Stats]

```
[U]
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Therella              15  12  none/none
Le Jubb               17   8  trident/none
Cockatrice            [COLOR=Cyan]13[/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]   3[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Cyan]charging[/COLOR][/I]
Krad                  17  11  c.blade/none 
Muzdum                20  11  w.axe&shield/none
Anna                   [COLOR=Plum]9[/COLOR]   6  none/[I][COLOR=Plum]petrification[/COLOR][/I][DEX -1]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 1:
Therella - move, attack (hit dmg: 3), drop crossbow free
Le Jubb - move, toss bomb (hit dmg: 8)
Cockatrice - charges, (miss)
Krad - move, attack (hit, dmg: 9)
Muzdum - attack (hit, dmg: 4)
Anna - acid splash (miss)[/sblock]

End of Round 1...


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 27, 2011)

Beginning of Round 2...

UTherella steps in to finish the bird with a clean stroke threw it's back. The blade pokes out the creatures chest covered in blood. But before the group can celebrate the quick victory a female voice cries out...

"Oh no! Master they have killed your favorite pet! We have to stop them they will kill us all!"

Turning towards the balcony at the top of the steps everyone sees two people in the robes and trappings of an apprentice. The female is lifting something quickly to her lips and drinking it down, while the male steps forward to the ledge of the balcony. He quickly pours something into another vial and tosses it towards Krad. "Get down!" Le Jubb yells covering his head.

The vial misses the Tengu by mere feet landing with a crash next to the dead cockatrice. A weird liquid hisses on the cobblestones and than...

**BA_BOOM* *

A ball of fire engulfs the area singeing everyone, although Therella takes the nastiest of the burns.

[sblock=Stats]

```
[U]
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Therella              15   [COLOR=Orange]6[/COLOR]  c.blade/none
Acolyte(male)         15   9  none/none
Acoylte(female)       15   9  none/none
Le Jubb               17   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  trident/none
Cockatrice            [COLOR=White]15[/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]  [COLOR=Red]-3[/COLOR][/COLOR]  none/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR]
Krad                  17   [COLOR=Orange]8[/COLOR]  c.blade/none 
Muzdum                20   [COLOR=Orange]8[/COLOR]  w.axe&shield/none
Anna                   [COLOR=Plum]9[/COLOR]   6  none/[I][COLOR=Plum]petrification[/COLOR][/I][DEX -1]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Therella - attack (hit, dmg: 6)
Acolyte(male) - move, throws bomb(deadly aim), (miss- 1 sq. SE of Krad splash dmg: 6 Save DC: 13)
 Acoylte(female) - drinks extract
Le Jubb - none yet
Krad - none yet
Muzdum - none yet
Anna - none yet[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Need for you to redo your Round 2 action Cyan as the bird was dead before your turn. You could still stick the fork in it cuze it waz done.  [/sblock]


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]don't mean to be a rules lawyer, but just curious since i am an alchemist myself. I was under the impression that missed splash attacks used 1d8 to determine the direction of the miss toss, and then you counted a range increment (probably 10 or 20ft) in that direction to determine where it landed. Did you use the miss increment above?

Also I am assuming that the ball of fire did fire damage. I have 5 fire resistance (tiefling) which might come into play...[/sblock]
Le Jubb scrambles forward and attempts to return fire on the alchemist who just assaulted them.
[sblock=actions]
move: 2 squares SW and then 2 squares W.
standard: throw another bomb! at the male acolyte! 1d20+6, dmg: 1d6+6; splash radius of 1 for 7dmg; reflex save for half splash dmg; DC 15; crit 20/x2;   ranged touch attack
[/sblock]


----------



## Animal (Mar 27, 2011)

Confused for some moments, Krad finally manages to assess the situation and darts up the stairs. He slips past the man and stops right between the two alchemists, his blade readied. "Surrender and you will be spared! Are you apprentices of Andrax? We have business with him!"









*OOC:*


Move, ready action: if one of the two is about to commense a hostile action - attack


----------



## toasterferret (Mar 27, 2011)

Anna, seeing the blooming fireball and new targets, begins to cast a spell

Her eyes blaze as she chants and gestures, building up her store of power before releasing her spell.









*OOC:*


Sleep, 1 round cast time


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2011)

[sblock=DM ruling] When you throw a splash weapon it only moves off target one square per range increment thrown. (Max range of splash weapon is 5 increments)

Bomb range increment 20' (max range 100')[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC]
So the male acolyte threw from one increment away so it fell one square away. Looks like anytime an alchemist throws from within 20' they will be granted at least half splash dmg to a target. But have to watch out throwing into melee. Although if they delayed and all their buddies attacked and took a 5' step back... should be alright.[/sblock]

[sblock=Edit] Might want to look up Splash Weapon Mastery in AA. [/sblock]


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 28, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for clearing that up. I had missed a few crucial words when reading it: Then, count a number of squares in the indicated direction equal to the  _*number of*_ range increments thrown. The thrown object lands that number  of spaces away from the target. Makes sense to me now. I think that acolyte did more dmg on a miss than he would have on a hit! Good thing I just scalded his face; that will show him!

I will have to check out Splash Weapon mastery. Already considering Precise Shot feat (to reduce misses into melee), and Precise bombs discovery(to ignore friendly tiles).[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 28, 2011)

Muzdum takes his small axe and is ready to throw it to the apprentices if they don't surrender. The dwarf is sure he'll get a killing throw. *"Surrender now, otherwise ye'll goin' ta sleep wit' an axe in yer head."*


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2011)

The man is engulfed in flames and with a shriek falls into the courtyard. His robes continue to burn as he lies motionless in the dirt.

Muzdum and Krad ready themselves should the last Acolyte try and harm them further. And Anna starts to cast a spell the intones of her enchantment nearly whispered from behind the group.

[sblock=Stats]

```
[U]
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Therella              15   [COLOR=Orange]6[/COLOR]  c.blade/none
Acolyte(male)         15  [COLOR=Red]-3[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
Acoylte(female)       15   9  none/none
Le Jubb               17   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  trident/none
Cockatrice       [COLOR=White]     15[/COLOR][COLOR=White]  [COLOR=Red]-4[/COLOR]  none[/COLOR]/[COLOR=Red][I]dying[/I][/COLOR]
Krad                  17   [COLOR=Orange]8[/COLOR]  c.blade/[I][COLOR=Yellow]ready[/COLOR][/I]
Muzdum                20   [COLOR=Orange]8[/COLOR]  t.axe&shield/[I][COLOR=Yellow]ready[/COLOR][/I]
Anna                   [COLOR=Plum]9[/COLOR]   6  none/[I][COLOR=Plum]petrification[/COLOR][/I][DEX -1]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Therella - attack (hit, dmg: 6)
Acolyte(male) - move, throws bomb(deadly aim), (miss- 1 sq. SE of Krad splash dmg: 6 Save DC: 13)
 Acoylte(female) - drinks extract
Le Jubb - throws bomb (hit, dmg: 12)
Krad - moves, ready action
Muzdum - draws t.axe, ready action
Anna - starts casting sleep[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] Therella is up.[/sblock]


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 29, 2011)

[sblock=ooc][MENTION=23494]Songdragon[/MENTION] - start us off round 3[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 29, 2011)

The badly burned woman is shaken for several moments. She becomes aware of her companions, but only seems to to hear them as if she were under water, in her dazed state. She catches Anna casting something and looks in the direction of her gaze. Blade in hand, she moves to the bottom of the stairs by the unopened door and waits to see how things play out.

(( move and delay, I do not wish to be in the spells area of effect. ))


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 29, 2011)

Le Jubb waits anxiously to see if the other alchemist will submit and surrender. 









*OOC:*


Delay turn. see if alchemist surrenders.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

The female acolyte goes for her dagger, most assuredly not ready to surrender.

OCC: Krad gets his ready action. Songdragon you may post your delayed action whenever you wish.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 30, 2011)

_ Shouldn't my axe to the head get in play now too?_


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

[sblock=Voda Vosa]I am was waiting for Krad's post to get an action and then post both up. But I should tell you that your roll didn't take into account range and throwing into melee, so it will be a miss, sorry.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Mar 30, 2011)

Therella continues to hold her position while she waits for Anna to cast her spell...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 30, 2011)

_OOC: Throwing into melee??_


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


ranged attacks into melee is a -4 to attack if you don't have the precise shot feat. Represents the caution shown to not hit an ally.
still waiting for  @Animal  to roll his attack, but I will lob my trident at the remaining female acolyte whenever my turn is up.

action: move 2 squares west, attack w trident throw. 
FYI:  I forgot to put the -4 on the roll for shooting into melee.


----------



## Animal (Mar 31, 2011)

Krad has no other option left but to strike the woman down.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Therella watches as things start to unfold. Krad tries to stop the female alchemist hos blade cuts deep bit the adrenaline must be pusshing teh woman on. Muzdum's throwing axe clatters off the stone wall as the acolyte draws her small dagger. She cuts Krad across the face right below the eye. Blood and feathers tumble down from the balcony as Le Jubb hoists his trident. He throws and the three iron tongs bury themselves deep into the woman's chest. 

At first she drops to her knees, her hand dropping the dagger and grasping the handle of the trident. She doesn't have the strength to pull it free and falls forward her life nearly at an end.

[sblock=Stats]

```
[U]
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition[/U]
Therella              15   [COLOR=Orange]6[/COLOR]  c.blade/[I][COLOR=Yellow]delay[/COLOR][/I]
Acolyte(male)         15  [COLOR=Red]-3[/COLOR]  none/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
Krad                  17   [COLOR=Orange]5[/COLOR]  c.blade/none
Muzdum                20   [COLOR=Orange]8[/COLOR]  none&shield/none
Acoylte(female)       15  [COLOR=Red]-6[/COLOR]  dagger/[I][COLOR=Red]dying[/COLOR][/I]
Le Jubb               17   [COLOR=Orange]8[/COLOR]  none/none
Cockatrice       [COLOR=White]     15[/COLOR][COLOR=White] [COLOR=Red]-11[/COLOR]  none[/COLOR]/[COLOR=Red][I]dead[/I][/COLOR]
Anna                   [COLOR=Plum]9[/COLOR]   6  none/[I][COLOR=Plum]petrification[/COLOR][/I][DEX -1]
```
[/sblock]

[sblock=Actions]
Round 2:
Therella - delays
Acolyte(male) - dying...
 Acoylte(female) - att Krad (hit dmg: 3)
Le Jubb - throws trident (hit, dmg: 7)
Krad - ready att (hit dmg: 8)
Muzdum - ready att (miss)
Anna - still casting...[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Updated (and yes that +21 to hit is correct ) There are no visible enemies so combat can be over if yo choice not to help the acolytes.

Everyone post up there intents at the very least. [/sblock]


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 1, 2011)

Le Jubb climbs the stairs, rolls the female acolyte onto her back with a push of his heel, and spits on the dying woman. He locks eyes with her and with a steady gaze he grips the trident planted in her chest. The woman's lips quiver as she tries to form words, eyes still locked with Le Jubb's. Tightening his grip, the tiefling plants his foot on the acolyte's abdomen and narrows his gaze as he slowly and slightly twists the barbs left and then right and then left. Blood seeps with each twist.

Eyes set on the woman, the tiefling finally speaks, "I am sorry Krad, I hesitated. I thought this wretch would yield." As he speaks, Le Jubb continues to stare down the woman and thrusts the trident deeper. For a second the woman appears to cave in on herself, one hand still loosely grasping the trident. The trident lingers for a moment longer before Le Jubb finally rips it free, its barbs bringing small bits of flesh with it and a steady flow of blood with them.


----------



## toasterferret (Apr 1, 2011)

With the energy of her spell almost pulling her through the final intonations of her enchantment, Anna visibly struggles to abort her casting.  After a momentary struggle however, her eyes return to normal and her whispers quiet.

She walks over toward the stairs, eyeing the downed acolytes.

"That was quick.  I fear I might have trouble keeping up with you all..." 

She eagerly looks about at the group, awaiting someone to signal the next step.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 1, 2011)

With the combat over the woman leans against the wall next to the door, blade still in hand. She is not feeling well and looks to her companions, most of whom are doing just as well as she is. She smiles at Anna, who still has not managed to get a spell off, but is relatively unhurt.

"We all... alive?" the woman asks as she pushes off the wall and retrieves her crossbow after putting her blade away. She reloads the weapon.

She checks her wee dragon-chicken companion to see how it fared (the baby she has, not Mom) before looking over at Mom to check the magical beast's nest...

(( And yay us... no healer...  ))


----------



## Animal (Apr 1, 2011)

Krad staggers with a croak of pain and holds his hand against the gushing cut on his "face". As the woman falls with Jubb's trident in her side, tengu kneels over her to make sure she won't get up any time soon. "I was sure she would surrender too. Don't understand why she chose to die... But her courage won her a clean and quick death." Krad removes the dagger, still soaked in his own blood, from her hand and almost gently plunges it into her chest, ensuring that her heart beats no more. Apparently he didn't enjoy the little torture tiefling inflicted upon her with his barbed trident. Sliding the dagger behind his belt, Krad swiftly searches the body for valuables - it is obvious that he is not a stranger to scavenging. As he searches her with one hand (the other one still pressed against his wound to stop the bleeding) he speaks to his companions: "Speed is principal in infiltrations. Let us move on quick - in and out before they raised a full-fledged alarm. We don't know how numerous the garrison is."


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 1, 2011)

Seeing Krad loot the woman before the blood on his trident has even gone cold, Le Jubb is a little perturbed. _What gives him the right; was my damn trident probably saved his life. _He is sure to get his fair shake and hustles back down the stairs. The mans clothes are still smoldering and Le Jubb stamps them out before rifling through the dead acolyte's belongings to see what he can find.


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] That bomb the acolyte hit a bunch of us with... after the cockatrice died. I took 3 damage from it (after a reflex save). Should that have been reduced to 0 damage because of my 5 fire resist (tiefling)


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 4, 2011)

The battle over Krad and Le Jubb search the bodies of the fallen alchemist as the others regroup. As Krad looks through the varies pouches he glances over at the room next to the balcony. Inside is two alcoves each with a large table full of weird bottles and containers. Some bubble others fizzle and the liquids inside are an array of colors. 

Against the far wall a plush chair sits as if a throne. In it sits a very old human who looks to be in slight shock as he looks at the tengu and his scavenging.

[sblock=OOC] gear from each acolyte is dagger, studded leather (if you really want it), potion, formula book, small coin purse, misc gear but will take a few minutes to sort out[/sblock]


----------



## Animal (Apr 5, 2011)

As Krad met the glare of an old man, there was a short pause. But presently he stood up, tucking what he managed to find so far (a potion and a coin pouch) into his backpack. "Are you Andrax, old man? Answer quickly, we are only messengers and not here to hurt you." He croaked as he stepped inside the room, his blade readied, somewhat contradicting his own words. Then he signaled to his companions "Come, looks like we found him! Someone watch the entrance."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

"Go away." the old man states in a voice of loss. He wears a dark purple robe and the same grey rockish skin disease covers his face and hands as it did Thurkin. His white beard comes down to a point and his thinning hair has gone completely white as well.


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 5, 2011)

Le Jubb quickly grabs the 2 formula book, knowing they are worth more to him than others. He then shuffles into the room alongside Krad. "Impressive display you have here; how I envy your work Andrax. Sorry about the mess, your guards were less than friendly. Now if you please, we have been sent by Thurkin. I suspect you already know why."


----------



## Animal (Apr 5, 2011)

Krad slowly nods to Le Jubb's words and adds: "I am sorry your apprentices are dead, but they chose their destiny. Nevertheless, we're not going away without the journal we were hired to deliver." He surveys the contents of the room briefly and then turns his head slightly, glancing sideways at his companions. Specifically at Anna, as she seemed to be most knowledgeable among them in arcane studies.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 5, 2011)

Muzdum methodically collects every single piece of sellable stuff. He makes his way to the room with Andrax. *"Apparently ye not discover di cure right?"* the dwarf shrugs. *"Anyway, we are here fer yer book, hand it quickly." *


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

"You! You... you have taken everything from me and now want more! Begone I say!"

[sblock=OOC] Will wait for others don't want to get to far ahead but you get the idea, he is upset. [/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Apr 5, 2011)

Hearing the old man's outburst, Anna strides into the room.

She walks to the front of the group and says

"Listen, I'm sure this was all just a big misunderstanding on the part of all parties involved.  We were sent by a man claiming to be an associate of yours to reclaim your journal.  The way he presented the situation made it seem as if you were dead, or in some kind of dire trouble.  It seemed the man had a person stake in finding a cure for the petrification ailment he was suffering from."

She holds up her own arm.

"I must say, I can understand the sentiment.  So why don't we all just calm down and figure out the best way for everyone involved to get what they need?"


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 5, 2011)

After checking on the dragon-chicken and it's nest as well as making sure her small companion made it alright joins the others. Coming up behind Anna and watches as the woman does her thing with words.


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 6, 2011)

As Le Jubb stands there awaiting the old man's response, he can't help but go admire the alchemy labs along the sides of the room. He digs through the various flasks and beakers for anything he might recognize. He even goes so far as to pull out the 2 collected formula books and pages through them as he inspects the various liquids. He can be heard muttering and snickering to himself, amused with the mess a. _So typical, I can scarcely believe how much this resembles my own lab when I was still but an apprentice. Abandoned formulas and extracts; half completed extracts; some catalysts that clearly failed -- oh the ignorance of youth._


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 6, 2011)

The man sighs as and his shoulders slump. "You have ruined my research by killing off all the cockatrices. Thurkin and the other Brotherhood members have been calling for my retirement for months. And you... you all have finally brought it about."

"I am undone here now, but the journal I don't have it. It isn't here." he says looking up to the group and his eyes tell everyone he speaks the truth. (Sense Motive DC 0)

"The plan has always been if true adversaries and not just messengers ever arrived from the Brotherhood, then Sefaro would take the book and go into hiding. He has left under cover of invisibility with his men, but will return in the morning. If you are all still here I will give you my journal, my life's work."

The sadness in the man's eyes to have worked so hard and not completed his task can be seen.


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 6, 2011)

LE Jubb hurries over when the old man speaks, taking some pity on a fellow alchemist."I think you are mistaken. First we had no intention of coming here as adversaries. We were sent because the messengers never returned. I for one would like to know what has become of them. Are they statues in your garden now? Second, can I help with your research, I know some alchemy myself and perhaps a second set of eyes on the research could find something overlooked.

Finally, please calm yourself. One of these chicken things is still alive with Anna here. All is not lost."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 6, 2011)

*"Yeah, but if yer research depended on yer birds, usin' them as guards was dumb with capital D. I'm the warrior here and I know that. What ye have in her head? Stones? Once we get di book we're outa 'ere, I want me money fer the stupid book, no one pays me fer bein' caritative."* the dwarf says.


----------



## Animal (Apr 6, 2011)

Krad glances around and realizes that no one feeled necessary to stay on watch despite his words. It's probably useless to reason with this people. So he grudgingly walks toward the door himself, losing interest in the conversation. Silently he leans against the  and looks around - the old man says there are no guards here, but you can never be too sure concerning your safety.


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 6, 2011)

Therella looks to the little dragon-chicken she has and asks... "Is this one of your cockatrices? While wounded and unconscious, it yet remains alive." She removes the sling she was carrying the little critter in and places it before the old man.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 9, 2011)

The old man stares in wonder at the small baby cockatrice holding it in his lap petting it lovingly for a few moments. He turns to look up at the group. 

"It is so small," he says a tear welling up in his eye. "And yet it might hold the key to curing us. Thank you." he says with a nod to Therella. 

He sits contemplative for a moment more. "Even though I would like to continue my work. I think it is best I finally retire. Other younger members can take up my work and I can live out the rest of my days in peace. And maybe come to understand these creatures a little more."

Wiping his eyes free of tears he continues in a little firmer voice. "When Sefaro returns in the morning you may have the journal with my blessing. Until then you may stay here or return, the choice is yours."

[sblock=Experience]
Momma Cockatrice: CR 3 = 800 xp
Acolytes of Andrax: CR 1 = 400 xp
Successfully completed RP/skill challenge: CR 1 = 400xp

divided by 5 players = 320 xp each[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 10, 2011)

The half-elf nods, "They did seems to be very interesting creatures. I thought to keep the little guy alive."

She then asks, "Is there anything that I can do to help you with? This all seems rather much for a just a journal."


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 11, 2011)

Le Jubb leans back against a wall and begins to page through a formula book, suggesting his felllows get to work.
"Alright then, we make camp here and set a watch and wait for Sefaro.   I need to look over these formula books for a while, then I will lend a hand. Let me know when it is my watch."









*OOC:*


[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] any new formulas in these books?


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 11, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Well how does that work? I will need to check on it.

Meet me here http://www.enworld.org/forum/pathfinder-rpg-discussion/275233-living-pathfinder.html

For a little OOC discussion. [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 12, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Ok both books have the following spells:

bomber's eye
cure light wounds
endure elements
expeditious retreat
identify
true strike (hence the +21 to hit sorry Animal )

Only One spell you can get actually now that I look at it. Endure Elements. Odd guess we thought of the same cool spells for a lvl 1 Alchemist.  So you will need two hours, a DC 16 Spellcraft check, and 10gp to transcribe it into your book.[/sblock]


----------



## Animal (Apr 12, 2011)

Krad humphs "This tower is apparently inhabited. We don't need a camp. We'll just find a large room to rest in." His tension seems to go away, as he presumes that their task is almost complete. But, supersticious as amost mercenaries, he keeps the rest of his thoughts to himself and ascends to the towertop in order to survey the surroundings.


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 12, 2011)

Le Jubb reads his book occasionally going "Hmm..." quite loudly, demonstrating to everyone around that alchemy is tough work.


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 14, 2011)

Le Jubb finishes scribing and starts twiddling his goddamn thumbs waiting for the night to pass, before finally falling asleep.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Will advance to the next more come FRI afternoon, just want to be sure no one wants to do anything else before we continue.

Don't forget to have someone update the carriage drivers.[/sblock]

[sblock=EDIT]
[MENTION=100541]toasterferret[/MENTION] and [MENTION=23494]Songdragon[/MENTION] wish to do anything before advancing? Will advance this come tomorrow night regardless. 

Note: Heard VV is without internet for a while.[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 15, 2011)

(( There was just Therella's query asking if she can be of some help. Seems to be more afoot then meets the eye. Hoping that there was more...  ))

Once the conversation with the older gentleman is over, Therella will venture outside to let the carriage drivers that all is well and that the group will be spending the night.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 17, 2011)

The group is told that through the door on the steps is the barracks of the guard. None are here at the moment as they went with Sefaro. They can use the extra bunks there or make camp where ever they wish.

After a long quiet night they all awake and gather once more to speak with Andrax. He sits hold the baby cockatrice once more this time the creature is awake and eating seed from the man's hand.

"Doesn't that make your condition worse?" Anna asks rubbing her arm where she was bit the day before. The stone like area is gone and her flexibility has returned, all that remains is a yellowish bruise that will soon be gone as well. <DEX restored>

"No, no I am immune to it now, as are others of my order." Andrax says sitting the small bird down and scattering the seed. He rises and walks with a great limp (almost like one leg will not bend) to one of the tables. He notices the looks from the group and then as he mix, checks, and remixes something he speaks.

"My order is known as The Brotherhood of the Basilisk. We are a small group of alchemist and wizards who have in one form or the other experimented with the effects of stoning. Myself and others have been trying to increase the power of the mutagenes we drink to become stronger, quicker, or use for greater endurance. We had wished to add an effect to help protect us from harm by using the power of the basilisk, the medusa, and the cockatrices to turn flesh into stone. Transforming our skin to a stone like substance but keeping us mobile. 

And of course we didn't wish for it to be that way forever, which is exactly what has happened. For years now I have been looking for a way to reverse my condition, and the condition of the others. I have been out here studying and raising my pets watching them stone a rat or squirrel. Trying to milk the glands or... " he stops and holds a vial up to the light and shakes it. "... or removing them. Everything I have discovered is in the journal. The others will pass on my work and maybe other younger alchemist will find a cure or a way to perfect what we could not."

[sblock=OOC] Also a reminder - when you mentioned the people outside the group got no reaction from Andrax. In his distraught state it didn't sink in. 

NOTE: need HP for the day - make a note if anyone wanted to use any healing (if you have any) and spells/extracts/mutagenes prepared for the day. [/sblock]


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


prepared: CLW | CLW | True Strike | Dex mutagen


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 18, 2011)

(( No healing here... so gain of 1 hp for a night of sleep... if we get one. ))

[sblock=Therella's Status]Half-Elf Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 7 of 12
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2
*In Hand:* elven curved blade +4 (1d10+4)[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (Apr 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


8/8 hp, full spell slots


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] 24 hour bump. Just letting everyone know I will advance this tomorrow night. Only really need to know if [MENTION=40328]Animal[/MENTION] is still with us. [/sblock]


----------



## Animal (Apr 21, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]am here. got no spells and no healing.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 21, 2011)

OOC: Great, advancing then.

The morning goes by slowly as the party sits around and waits for Sefaro to return. It is a little past noon and the man and his guard are still not back to the tower.

So the party waits another long hour but it becomes obvious to everyone that he is not coming back.

[sblock=OOC] I have to leave for work here soon but wanted to give everyone the chance to RP them discussing options. If Andrax is address he will just say that Sefaro told him he would return in the morning. And he doesn't know why he hasn't. Sense Motive DC 0 = Andrax is just as perplexed as the party as to what is going on.

Note: Sefaro btw was the chap who the group first talked to when they arrived at the tower. Charming fellow wasn't he. [/sblock]


----------



## Animal (Apr 22, 2011)

When it became obvious to everyone that Sefaro and his men were not coming back, Krad grimly started to prepare for another trip. Although he did rest well during the night, yesterday's misfortunes have left some marks on his body, which he was unable to properly treat. Several burns from alchemist grenades were still hurting like hell and a clumsy bandage covering the gash on his face was red with both fresh and dried blood. We will follow them and find out what happened. I don't see what else we could do. You said you were also a tracker, Therella - two rangers won't have any problems with tracking a group of heavily armed men. Wincing a bit he straps his armour on, waiting for his companions to critique or compliment his plan or maybe come up with different ideas.

[sblock]in the meantime Krad inspects the bunks of missing soldiers, trying to gather more information (at least the size of the group)[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 23, 2011)

The half-elf woman takes up a bunk and rests. She wakes still sore from several burns she incurred the previous day. She will look in on the little cocktice before joining the others.

As the day drags on with no sign of the men she will convene with the others. At Krad's question she answers, "Aye, I am ranger. That sounds like the best plan. Someone or thing has waylaid those men."

She will gather her things and meet the others out front of the tower.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

As the group readies to go searching for Sefaro and his men Krad makes an odd discovery in the bunkhouse.

In addition to Sefaro there were only two other soldiers here. But near the bunk of their leader was what looked to be a rough draft of a letter. Sefaro's signature is written at the bottom in several different ways as if he didn't know how he wanted to sign it.

[sblock=Note]


> _In regards to your last offer I am afraid it is to low. If Once I wrestle that old man's journal from him I will require double if not triple the pay.
> 
> You said not to harm him in getting it and and to make sure he doesn't turn it over to the Brotherhood of the Basilisk. So you have made it very tough for me to obtain it.If not impossible.
> 
> ...



[/sblock]

Krad joins the group a peculiar look on his bird like features.


----------



## Animal (Apr 27, 2011)

Krad silently reads the letter several times, opening and shutting his beak with a predatory clang. Finally, he joins the group, his head bobbing and his eyes glittering slyly. Slowly he unfolds the letter and reads it aloud to his companions and Andrax. After he mockingly cited all the imaginary titles Sefaro invented for himself, he folds the letter and tucks it somewhere under his armour. "We must get to him before this order of Cockatrice does." He glances at Andrax sideways, but doesn't say anything to him, reluctant to further humiliate the old man. Silently he turns to walk out after Therella and after mentioning to her contents of the letter, he starts looking for tracks, while the others are still gathering their belongings.

[sblock]guys? HolyMan, should we hold our horses till others show up? what happened to everyone else?[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (Apr 27, 2011)

The half-elf  nods to Krad as he appears. If he relays what he found to her she will nod and reply, "Best we get started then."

Therella starts look for a starting point of the fleeing soldiers. (( Survival (Tracking) 1d20+7=12 Blah... ))


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 29, 2011)

"He is a member of the Coackatrice; I think you mean before the Basilisk bastards get him. Let's get moving"


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 2, 2011)

*"Good enough fer me! Chasin' bastards is what I do best."* Blackhammer says.

_OOC: I'm back!_


----------



## Cyansylph (May 2, 2011)

This has gotten horribly slow. I will no longer be participating in any game where there is not a post per day. later.


----------



## Songdragon (May 2, 2011)

(( Cyansylph... Seriously?  I will refrain from going with my gut reaction and not be an unpleasant person. There was a nice chance for some RP which none of took advantage of, sorry HM. So good luck to you, LPF does not appear for you. ))

Therella looks about with little luck. She turns to Krad, "Have you found anything?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Alot to do with my RL coming up to take away my free time. But Songdragon is right I left the RP door open for a lot of reasons.

1) I had family time for Easter than a big birthday for my daughter (18 _sigh_ where did the years go ) so I have had little time around the past two weeks.

2) I have run some numbers and I wish for everyone to LvL up after this adventure and not be 200 XP away. So that is why I had the post about the Brotherhood of the Basilisk which no one seemed to want to ask questions about. Wanted about a week of RP.

3) Other games get priority according to how the players are posting. And no players where posting here. So you went to weekly updates.

I have updated every week which is good for pbp. Sorry it may seem slow for some my advice is to get into a few more games. Or start one of your own (specially for the LPF we need one for some 3rd lvl players) That will keep you plenty busy. 

But since people think the only way to get XP is to "get quickly" to the encounters I will advance this. [/sblock]

Krad easily picks up the trail of three booted pairs of feet. The depth proves they are heavily armored men and were headed off towards the woods north of the tower.

Everyone gathers their gear and gets ready to head out. Le Jubb has second thoughts and voices them. "I wonder what happens if he does come back and you miss him trampling off in the woods? Maybe someone should stay here, just in case."

[sblock=OOC2] Ok Whoever is still about an in the game will be heading off. Please post yourself as such. Whoever wishes to be out of the game and "stay behind" will have their character cooling their heels at Flint Tower. No need to post. Your Time XP will be asserted from start of adventure until today.  

I will give everyone till WED nite to decide what they wish to do. But for a heads up this adventure is 2/3 complete. [/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 3, 2011)

Muzdum straps his backpack, gives a small hop, and is ready to go.


----------



## Animal (May 4, 2011)

Krad nods to Le Jubb's comment, but notes: "This letter looks like a draft to me. I suspect they managed to send the actual message and now are waiting for Cockatrice squad to drop by and fetch the diary. We must get them sooner, we don't want to fight the Cockatrice mages too. Covering our bases is a good idea though, in case they try something stupid, like to eliminate the old man. Crouching in the dirt for a while, reading the tracks, Krad then takes his time to show them to Therella. He silently points all the relevant details, as one professional would to another. He then beckons his companions to follow, entering the cool shadow of the forest.

[sblock]correct me if i'm wrong, but if Therella rolls her survival to "aid" Krad he can take 10 and actually follow the tracks at full speed. eh?[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (May 4, 2011)

Anna straightens her dress and pulls on her shoes, before following behind Krad.

As they walk she says:

"Krad, let me know when we are getting close.  I have a plan for dealing with these people but I'll need a bit of warning."









*OOC:*


sorry my posts have been slow the last week or two, im right in the middle of finals season and for some reason my RSS feed doesn't seem to want to update correctly...


----------



## Songdragon (May 4, 2011)

Therella nods to Krad's assessment of the letter. As he points out the tracks he found she takes it in as he shows her how he found what she missed, eager to to learn.

She nods to Anna and eyes Le jubb as she wants to wait at the keep. She shrug and motions for Krad to take the lead on his find. "Lets move." Making sure her crossbow is ready for action, she is ready to go.


----------



## HolyMan (May 5, 2011)

Krad leads the group (Anna, Therella, and Muzdum) along an old game trail that winds it's way deep into the woods. Trees and brush along both sides keeps the group on their toes as the make their way through the shadowy expanse.

OCC: Perception checks please.


----------



## Animal (May 5, 2011)

Krad seems to be too occupied with the tracks to pay enough attention to his surroundings.


----------



## Songdragon (May 5, 2011)

The half-elf moves along, vigilant for any sign of danger...

(( Perception 1d20+8=24 ))


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 5, 2011)

*"...and so t'ere was I, suddenly aware t'at dis damn 'alfling 'ad picked my pockets. So I hurry be'ind 'im, grab 'im by 'is curly 'air and push 'im off into de water bellow the docks. I couldn't possibly know t'at was a shark infested area..."* Muzdum finishes another of his stories as the group advances through the foresty path. Apparently, the dwarf has more stories than kilograms. Despite his obvious lack concentration, the dwarf's eyes are piercing through the forest canopy.


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2011)

OCC: I believe marching order along the path would be Krad, Therella, Anna, Muzdum. Since the two trackers are in the lead and the sorceress shouldn't guard the rear.

Suddenly Krad starts to trip forward, having caught his foot on a thin piece of wire. He manages to keep his feet under him but as he looks back at the spot Therella yells. "Look *OUT!*" 

The tengu turns in time to see a roped log swing from the canopy of trees right towards him. The half-elf ranger jumps to pull the startled tengu out of the line of the log. She is only partly successful as the log clips Krad across the back of the head as Therella pulls him down to the ground.

[sblock=Stats]

```
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Krad                  [COLOR=Lime]19[/COLOR]   [COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  ??/[I][COLOR=Lime]aided[/COLOR][/I]
Therella              15   [COLOR=Orange]7[/COLOR]  c.bow/none
Anna                  10   8  none/none
Muzdum                20   [COLOR=Orange]9[/COLOR]  t.axe&shield/ready
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ruling]


			
				Animal said:
			
		

> correct me if i'm wrong, but if Therella rolls her survival to "aid"  Krad he can take 10 and actually follow the tracks at full speed. eh?




Not sure it would work like that. As it takes time to "take 10" - usually more than a standard round. I will look into it for future uses if you wish. [/sblock]
[sblock=Experience]
Swinging Log Trap: CR1 = 400xp
divided by 4 players = 100xp each[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (May 6, 2011)

Anna gasps as the log swings down and strikes Krad.  She wildly looks around, the incantations of a spell already on her lips, as she takes a step toward Muzdum.


----------



## Animal (May 6, 2011)

Trying his best not to lose conciousness after being whacked in the head by the swinging log, Krad crawls away from the path, trying to hide in the undergrowth. "This is your bit of warning, mage! Scatter and look out, they will probably get here soon." He readies his bow and raises his head enough to look around for more traps or incoming foes.


----------



## toasterferret (May 6, 2011)

Anna sticks like glue to the dwarf's side as she looks about nervously.

"I'm going to take you up on your previous offer of protection Muzdum, if that's quite all right with you.  Keep them off me and I'll make them easy pickings for your axe."

She scans the surroundings with her untrained eyes, not really certain of what she is looking for, but ready to fire off an incantation at the first thing that moves.


----------



## Songdragon (May 7, 2011)

After saving the tengu from the worst of the trap she stumbles back into the bushes at the side of the trail, but her armor catches on a branch and she pulls making loud cracking noises. She curses and listens for any trouble.

Stealth     1d20+5=8
Perception 1d20+8=16


----------



## HolyMan (May 9, 2011)

Krad picks up the trail again and this time the group follows a little more cautiously. It is not long before they hear the clatter of men wearing armor and the whinny of a horse. Then everyone sees the small encampment trough the trees.

"I know you fools are out there!" Sefaro says from atop his mount. "If you are here for the journal you will have to make me an offer for it!"

[sblock=OOC] Roll INIT and we will play this one step at a time.

*Map key:* The brown dots are thin tall trees that you may use for cover (see CORE pg. 425) they do not block or slow movement just give a bonus to AC/reflex saves.

Need Krad's weapon in hand as he moved through the woods.[/sblock]
[sblock=Combat]

```
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Krad                  [COLOR=White]17   [/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  [COLOR=White]??/[/COLOR][COLOR=White]none[/COLOR]
Therella              15   [COLOR=Orange]7[/COLOR]  c.bow/none
Anna                  10   8  none/none
Muzdum                20   [COLOR=Orange]9[/COLOR]  t.axe&shield/ready
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 9, 2011)

Therella curses. She then lowers her profile hoping not to be seen just yet before the group starts forward. She looks back at Anna and whispers, "Here is your warning. Do what you need to do."

Initiative: 1d20+4=17


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 10, 2011)

Muzdum draws his throwing axe, ready for action, aiming to kill. He advances quickly and throws the axe on the man, *"Here's yer offer!"*

_Initiative: 22
If he gets to act first.Move to J 10, draw throwing axe for free (Quickdraw)
Attack: 21 for 9 dmg_


----------



## Animal (May 10, 2011)

Krad almost crouches in the grass and nimbly scurries up to one of the trees, positioning himself between its roots. His head still feels dizzy and he is afraid to just be knocked out if he gets hit in it again. So he decides to hide and use his bow this time. He sends his first arrow to the leader, just to show him that their intentions are quite serious. Anna seems to be the most capable diplomat among them so he whispers to her: "We could offer to let them go with their lives. Sounds fair to me."
[sblock]assign Sefaro as ranger's focus[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2011)

As the dwarf moves up and tosses his throwing axe with all his might, Krad slinks into the trees ready to take out the impertinent man that caused him his current headache.

The dwarves axe flies straight at the mounted warriors head who barely has time to knock it out of the way with his shield. This gives the arrow the opening it needs and it grazes the warrior across the cheek. "You'll pay for that you fools! Do you know who I am? I am Sefaro Rothgar Knight in the Order of the Cockatrice. You lost as soon as you stepped foot into_ my _woods."

*OOC:Therella and Anna are up.*

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Krad                  [COLOR=White]17   [/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  s.[COLOR=White]bow/[/COLOR][COLOR=White]none
[/COLOR]Muzdum                20   [COLOR=Orange]9[/COLOR]  shield/none
Therella              15   [COLOR=Orange]7[/COLOR]  c.bow/none
Sefaro                18  [COLOR=Orange]16[/COLOR]  b.sword&shield/[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]mounted[/I][/COLOR]
Anna                  10   8  none/none
henchmen              16  13  l.bow/none
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Voda Vosa]
Your move was to far and your attack didn't have range increments in it. Sorry it was a miss.

As for the move you could only make it to L-12 which would give you cover from the tree there. Don't worry about Sefaro he is coming to you.

If all of this isn't ok you will need to post new actions.[/sblock]
[sblock=Animal]
Ranger focus can be used as a swift action. So you did want it added in to the rolls correct? I saw the damage didn't have the +2 in it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Map] 
Each square = 5'
*Map key:* The brown dots are thin tall trees that you may use for  cover (see CORE pg. 425) they do not block or slow movement just give a  bonus to AC/reflex saves.
[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (May 11, 2011)

Seeing her allies spring into action, Anna replies to Therella in hushed tones 

"Group them up if you can."

Without missing a beat she begins to intone, her eyes blazing as the power of her spell begins to take a life of it's own.  









*OOC:*


casting sleep.  I swear the enworld dice roller has it out for me.


----------



## Animal (May 11, 2011)

[sblock=HolyMan]i remembered about ranger's focus after rolling the attack and damage dice, so it was a bit late to modify the bonii.[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (May 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sure thing HM.  I've decided to give him another adventure before I make any decisions about retirement.  Recruiting in the Dunn Wright?


----------



## Songdragon (May 11, 2011)

Therella moves up to one of the tress (K-13) and then lines up a shot and fires at their foe in sight (A-3)...

((Attack Crossbow 1d20+3=21 for 1d8=8 damage ))


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Will give Voda Vosa around 36 hours to see if he wishes to trade up his actions for different ones. Will advance the round SAT morning (or sooner if I hear back).[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 14, 2011)

Before another word can escape Sefaro's lips an arrow thunks into his shoulder. 

"Arrgghh!! I'm going to kill you all! You here me!" the man yells as he rips the arrow out from his shoulder. He then moves his horse nearer and into the trees. Everyone sees him reach in his saddlebag and draw forth something and drink it.

His two henchmen fore arrows back at Muzdum and Therella. The trees prove to much for a clear shot so they drop their weapons and look to ready their shields.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Krad                  [COLOR=White][COLOR=YellowGreen]19[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  s.[COLOR=White]bow/[/COLOR][COLOR=White][I][COLOR=YellowGreen]tree bonus[/COLOR][/I]
[/COLOR]Muzdum                [COLOR=YellowGreen]22[/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]   9[/COLOR]  shield/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]tree bonus[/I][/COLOR]
Therella              [COLOR=YellowGreen]17[/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]   7[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]tree bonus[/COLOR][/I]
Sefaro                [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]  13[/COLOR]  b.sword&shield/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]tree bonus[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]mounted[/I][/COLOR]
Anna                  10   8  none/none
henchmen              [COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR]  13  l.bow/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]tree bonus[/I][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map] 
Each square = 5'
*Map key:* The brown dots are thin tall trees that you may use for  cover (see CORE pg. 425) they do not block or slow movement just give a  bonus to AC/reflex saves.
[/sblock]


----------



## Animal (May 15, 2011)

Krad slinks to the next tree, drawing his bow again. His eyes fixed on Sefaro only. His wounds ache and his head is still dizzy, but his aim is steady and he sends another arrow at his quarry.

[sblock=HM]move to I-16 and attack. do i have to reroll my sneak check each time i move?[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 15, 2011)

Therella reloads her crossbow, looks up and eyes an open shot at the henchman at D-9 (does not appear to have cover to Therella anyhow) and fires the weapon, the shot going wide.... she then steps back beside Muzdam, where she drops the crossbow and draws up her large blade readying for melee.

Attack 1d20+3=8 Miss
5-foot step back to L13
Draw Elven Curved Blade (quickdraw)

[sblock=Therella's Status]Half-Elf Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 7 of 12
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2
*In Hand:* elven curved blade +4 (1d10+4)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 17, 2011)

Muzdum moves between the trees (to J 3) and attacks Sefaro plainly, with his massive dwarven battleaxe.


----------



## HolyMan (May 17, 2011)

[sblock=Ruling]







Animal said:


> [sblock=HM]move to I-16 and attack. do i have to reroll my sneak check each time i move?[/sblock]



[sblock=Animal] That would be a yes as you sneak up on someone you need to make a stealth check for every move action used to move. If you used a move action to do other things (i.e. draw a weapon, retrieve an item, etc.) than no you would not have to.

Not going to try your hand at Sniping?[/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Animal (May 17, 2011)

[sblock=HM]rolling stealth at -20? don't think that would work.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

As Muzdum closes in Anna prepares to unleash her spell as arrows and bolts fly. The chaos of battle has started who will come out of these woods the victor.

Sefaro swings his ornate blade at Muzdum but the trees and the dwarves stature compared to the mounted warrior seem to play against scoring a blow.

OCC: Anna is up need target area for spell.

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Krad                  [COLOR=White][COLOR=YellowGreen]19[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  s.[COLOR=White]bow/[/COLOR][COLOR=White][I][COLOR=YellowGreen]tree bonus[/COLOR][/I]
[/COLOR]Muzdum                [COLOR=YellowGreen]22[/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]   9[/COLOR]  shield/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]tree bonus[/I][/COLOR]
Therella              [COLOR=YellowGreen]17[/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]   7[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]tree bonus[/COLOR][/I]
Sefaro                [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]  13[/COLOR]  b.sword&shield/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]tree bonus[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]mounted[/I][/COLOR]
Anna                  10   8  none/none
henchmen              [COLOR=YellowGreen]18[/COLOR]  13  l.bow/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]tree bonus[/I][/COLOR]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map] 
Each square = 5'
*Map key:* The brown dots are thin tall trees that you may use for  cover (see CORE pg. 425) they do not block or slow movement just give a  bonus to AC/reflex saves.
[/sblock]


----------



## toasterferret (May 19, 2011)

Anna finishes intoning, and as the final words leave her lips, a pulse of force explodes around the man in D-9, the energy of the spell seeking to drag his mind into unconsciousness.  (Sleep, DC 20)

As soon as she finishes releasing the spell, she immediately begins the intonations again.


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

Not noticing that his companion is taking a cat nap the other henchman moves up to help Sefaro with the dwarf.

OCC: Top of Round 3


----------



## Animal (May 19, 2011)

Krad shoots another arrow at Sefaro. As his arrow strikes true again, he croaks victoriously and 
slinks to another trunk, encircling the enemy. On the move he straps his bow behind his back.
[sblock]move to F14, attack[/sblock]


----------



## Songdragon (May 19, 2011)

Therella takes note of the Tengu's archery skills but seeing her dwarven companion in trouble moves to his side to lend him aid. She strikes out with the long blade.

(moves to K-8 and attacks the man in J-7)
(Attack 1d20+4=15 for 1d10+4=6 damage if struck (he should not have a tree bonus any more)


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2011)

Muzdum swings his axe to the henchman instead, but fails to conect.


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2011)

Krad's arrow takes and wounds the mounted Sefaro once more. As he looks around and sees Anna gesturing once more. He pauses a brief second and as sword and axe bang off his henchman's shield he feels the lull of Anna's spell come over him.

Shaking his head he fights of the magic. Deciding that it is best to cut his losses and run, he guides his horse back a little was from the dwarf and then turns it to start moving quickly into the forest.

He maneuvers between the trees and moves far off, but still in sight. As he rides off he cries back. "Keep the damn book then! I will seek fortune elsewhere! And when I have money and power I will be back for all of you!"

[sblock=Combat]
*Posted in INIT order*

```
Character             AC  HP  InHand/Condition
Krad                  [COLOR=White][COLOR=YellowGreen]19[/COLOR]   [/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]3[/COLOR]  s.[COLOR=White]bow/[/COLOR][COLOR=White][I][COLOR=YellowGreen]tree bonus[/COLOR][/I]
[/COLOR]Muzdum                [COLOR=YellowGreen]22[/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]   9[/COLOR]  shield/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]tree bonus[/I][/COLOR]
Therella              [COLOR=YellowGreen]17[/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]   7[/COLOR]  c.bow/[I][COLOR=YellowGreen]tree bonus[/COLOR][/I]
Anna                  10   8  none/none
Sefaro                [COLOR=YellowGreen]20[/COLOR][COLOR=Orange]   6[/COLOR]  b.sword&shield/[COLOR=YellowGreen][I]tree bonus[/I][/COLOR];[COLOR=PaleTurquoise][I]mounted[/I][/COLOR]
henc[COLOR=White]hmen              [/COLOR][COLOR=White][COLOR=Yellow]??[/COLOR]  13  l.bo[/COLOR]w/[I][COLOR=Yellow]asleep[/COLOR][/I]
```
[/sblock]
[sblock=Map] 
Each square = 5'
*Map key:* The brown dots are thin tall trees that you may use for  cover (see CORE pg. 425) they do not block or slow movement just give a  bonus to AC/reflex saves.
[/sblock]

Top of Round 4 - Anna still has an action for round 3 - So really you may post up two rounds of actions.

Note you can still see Sefaro this round. But probably will not be able to next.


----------



## Animal (May 23, 2011)

Krad's clawed hand is clenched on his sword's hilt as he readies himself to draw it and charge into melee. But suddenly Sefaro is retreating and, cursing brigand's soul, Krad sprints after him, drawing his bow again. "Therella, don't let him leave!" he shouts to his ranger companion. Better kill him now, than let him come back for you later. But tengu is too slow to pursue the horse and he can't shoot on the run. He knows that he's only got one shot.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2011)

"He'stoo far away!" the dwarf replies to the tengu, but seing an opening, he attempts a coup de grace on the henchman.

_[not sure how to handle that.]_


----------



## Animal (May 23, 2011)

*OOC:*


You automatically hit and score a critical hit. just roll for damage.


----------



## toasterferret (May 23, 2011)

Seeing Sefaro shake off her spell, Anna remarks "Well that's a first.  He's too far for me to reach now..."










*OOC:*


no further actions.  lucky bugger!


----------



## Songdragon (May 23, 2011)

At Krad's comments, the half elf rushes to her dropped crossbow and takes up the weapon, knowing she cannot catch the mounted man on foot.

Next round: Loads the weapon and looks for any shot at the fleeing man...

((If there is a shot to be had... 1d20+3=17 Which I am doubting would hit if Therella had the chance... not with all the cover. ))


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2011)

Animal said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You automatically hit and score a critical hit. just roll for damage.




_Ok, I rolled 4 1d10+3._


----------



## HolyMan (May 24, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Give chase? or Search the small camp area?

One henchmen is dead the other is still alseep.[/sblock]

Combat Over:

[sblock=Experience]
Henchmen: CR1/2 = 200xp x2 = 400xp total
Sefaro: CR1 = 400xp

Total for encounter: 800xp
Divided by 4 players: 200xp each[/sblock]


----------



## Animal (May 25, 2011)

Krad helplessly watches Sefaro disappear in the undergrowth. But in a moment he shakes himself up and walks up to the sleeping man. He kicks away his weapon and lightly presses the tip of his own sword to his neck, drawing a few drops of blood. "Wake up, cur. You will show us to your hidden stash."


----------



## toasterferret (May 25, 2011)

Anna walks over to Krad and the fallen bandit, ready to apply her skills further if needed.  

She seems annoyed that her spell failed to take hold on Sefaro, and it has put her in a visibly bad mood.


----------



## Songdragon (May 27, 2011)

Therella gathers up her weapons and reloads her crossbow. She then looks briefly about for any trouble and for the book that Sefaro claimed that the group could have.

Perception 1d20+8=17

[sblock=Therella's Status]Half-Elf Ranger 1
*Initiative:* +4 *Perception:* +8
*Conditions:* none
*AC:* 15 (12 touch; 13 flat-footed)
*HP:* 7 of 12
*CMB:* +4 *CMD:* 15 *Fort:* +4 *Ref:* +4 *Will:* +2
*In Hand:* elven curved blade +4 (1d10+4)[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2011)

*"Aye, ye better speak, no want to end up like mister dead meat here."* The dwarf says pointing at the dead henchman whose head he chopped of.


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2011)

The thug puts a hand to his throat and gulps. "Um...um... there." he says pointing to a large chest in the makeshift camp.

Going over to the chest Therella sees a red leather bound worn book sitting atop the chest. It looks to be will used and atop the cover are the words "Andrax's Journal".

The dwarf not careing about old books takes a look inside the chest. And amid clothes and other personal items he finds a sack full of coins and gems. 

The rest of the group searches the grounds for anything valuable but come up empty. Taking back what they can carry the group returns to Flint Tower with the journal.

________________________________________________________

At Flint Tower Andrax greets them warmly and confirms that the journal is indeed his. He tells them that they should return it to The Brotherhood of the Basilisk with his blessings and he will retire from a life of alchemy and adventure. The last thug of Sefaros' is allowed to retake up his post with Andrax and Le Jubb decides to stay at the tower a while longer to learn from the old alchemist.

________________________________________________________

The carriage ride home is dull and the party continues back to Venza in silence, not sure but with something nagging at their minds. Why did Sefaro wish to sell the book and to whom? Why didn't he kill Andrax in his sleep and take it? 

There are to many questions and the answers to few. Maybe in the future you may learn something more, for now you have gold in your purse and a lust for adventure in your blood. Both which can be spent in The City of Glass.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the abrupt end but I found out I am about 10 days behind ending this. And with all the problems EnWorld had last week I didn't have time to run the numbers. I have tonight and everyone has reached LvL 2 congrats. I will be posting up the numbers tonight. And I hope a few of you can get into the adventures starting up at the inn.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2011)

*Rewards for The Old Alchemist* (below is for all those who finished the adventure only - Cyanslyph's will be listed after everyone elses)

*Experience:* 

Encounter XP: 740 xp each - breakdown in first post of this thread
Time XP: LvL 1 = 84 days @ 7 XP each = XP 588
Time XP: LvL 2 = 6 days @ 11 XP each = XP 66

Total XP: 1,394 XP each

*Gold:*

Encounter GP: 960 gp each - breakdown in first post of this thread
Time GP: LvL 1 = 84 days @ 6 GP each = GP 504
Time GP: LvL 2 = 6 days @ 11 GP each = GP 66

Total GP: 1,530 GP each

Loot to "buy" from:

potions of cure light wounds x2 = 50gp each

*Note:* all other gear was misc and trades in GP for GP so not listing here. You can "spend" 100 gp for a longbow and say you got it from the thugs for fluff reasons if you wish. But there is no reason to list all the equipment out as it doesn't change the value of GP you receive for the game.

[sblock=Cyanslyph rewards]
Encounter XP = 540 
Time XP = 434 (62 days @ 6 per day)
Total = 974xp

Encounter GP = 600
Time GP = 372
Total = 972gp

Not sure if he did copy a spell from one of the books if so GP to do so should come out of the above.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 2, 2011)

Two things...

One I need a Judge to sign off on all the numbers please.

 @GlassEye 
 @Mowgli 
 @InVinoVeritas 
[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION]
 @Aldern Foxglove 

And two I am working on Krad's lvl up right now.  @Animal  did you know you need to roll in The Mystic Pearl thread to gain the MW weapons you now have listed.

And the potion of Cure Light you have listed did you buy that from the Loot or do you want to try and roll for it as well?

HM


----------



## Walking Dad (Jun 2, 2011)

ooc: The numbers look fine.


----------

